# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  دعاءنا مستجاب باذن الله تعالى منو حابه ندعي لها؟

## أم همسات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتن بخير خواتي الغاليات

في هذا الشهر الفضيل حبيت ادعي لكل اخت محتاجه للدعاء وحبيت اخصص هالصفحه عشان ندعي لبعض فشو رايكم نبتدي ندعي لبعض؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## غلا_دبي

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## الغلا طبعي

اللهم يارب العالمين تشفي عمي شفاء عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين

وان شاء الله اصوم هالشهر الفضيل بأكمله 

واللهم يارب تسهل علي الحمل وان شاء الله يهون علي الطلق واولد ولادة طبيعية ويسر اموري يارب العالمين

----------


## سكنت القلب

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الهرمودي

بنات ادعولي وادعو لولدي ان الله يعوضنا خير



يار يارب يارب

وحسن الخاتمة يارب يارب يارب

بناااااااااااات ادعولي لا تنسوني


الله يوفق الحميع

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ادعولي بالهدايه والستر دنيا واخره....

----------


## هذه قصتي

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## بنت الفلاسية

:Salam Allah: 

أشكر الأخت أم همسات علي طرح هذا

الموضوع الطيب ...

خواتي جزاكم الله خير ادعوا لي 

إن الله يحقق لي كل إللي أتمناه و أباه



أكثروا من الذكر في هذا الشهر الفضيل 

 :Anotherone:

----------


## SUROOR

alla yester 3alena o yer7m elmoslmen o elmoslemat al2a7aya mnohm o el 2mwat

----------


## أأم عبداللهـ

ادعووولي بنااات دخييييييييييييلكن بيني وبين ريلي مشااكل ولي شهرين يالسه عند هلي بليز بناات اباا ارد لابو الشباااب

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكن ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني اللي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان بليز بنااات

واللهم آميييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت اجاود

بنات ادعولي الله يفرج همي ويرد لي خطيبي المظلوم يااااااااااارب ويصبرني ويعوض صبري خير ويرزقني واياه من حيث لا نحتسب..ويعطيني على قد نيتي الصالحة .. والله يوفق الجميع ولا يخلي حد يعوز حد يارب..وبارك الله فيكم وفي صحتكم واهلكم آمين.

----------


## الملاك الوحيد

*الله يوفق كل العضوات هون بالمنتدى ويفرجها على كل انسانة مهمومة*

*ادعولي الله يرزقني الي ببالي  ويفرجها علي*

----------


## العفريتة

الله يوفق كل وحدة فينا لكل الخير ويحفظ لها أهلها وعيالها 
ادعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يحفظلي زوجي وعيالي ويرزقني الله أتمناه 
آمييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## شوق الكتبي

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## شوق الكتبي

يارب العالمين

----------


## دمعـ شوق ـة

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الآرض ويوم العرض
اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقني وأخواتي المحرمات بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل 
اللهم اعتق راقبنا من النار

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 
بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## فارسةدبي1

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل


بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا 


اللهمـــــ آآآآآميـــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## طماطي

حبيباتي
ادعولي الله يرضى عني ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يحبه ويرضاه
اللهم آآآآآآآآآمين
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ام نانو

امييين

----------


## ام نانو

ادعو لي ربي يوفقني و يسهل اموري العالقه

----------


## شموخ عليا

اللهم أمين

----------


## وحدة صريحة

بنااات ادعووولي الله يسهل اموري .. وان شاء الله يصير الصعب سهل 
ويااارب يااااااااارب يتحقق الي اتمناااااااااه 

ياااااااااارب .. 

اللهم سهل على خواااتي في المنتدى كل امر من امووور حياتهم وارزقهم الخير يا ارحم الراحميييين ,,,
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## كتكوته بيضه

هلا وغلا
ادعولي الله يستر علي بالدنيا والآخرة واسدد ديوني والزوج الصالح لي ولخواتي
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكنت القلب


ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل




اللهم يا جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اللهم اجمع اختي سكنت القلب بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا .. 

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض .. وتحت الارض .. ويوم العرض 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## خالتي قماشة

أشكر الأخت أم همسات علي طرح هذا

الموضوع الطيب ...

خواتي جزاكم الله خير ادعوا لي 

إن الله يحقق لي كل إللي أتمناه و أباه



أكثروا من الذكر في هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وحدة صريحة


بنااات ادعووولي الله يسهل اموري .. وان شاء الله يصير الصعب سهل 
ويااارب يااااااااارب يتحقق الي اتمناااااااااه 

ياااااااااارب .. 

اللهم سهل على خواااتي في المنتدى كل امر من امووور حياتهم وارزقهم الخير يا ارحم الراحميييين ,,, 



اللهم يا ارحم الراحمين ... يا اكرم الاكرمين .. يا اجود الاجودين .. أسالك يارب ان تسهل على اختي كل ما هو عسير .. اللهم يسر ولا تعسر ..الله يسر ولا تعسر .. الله يسر ولا تعسر 

لا اله لا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## مدمن غلاك

طلبتج انا محتاجه دعواتكم

ابغي نفسيتي ترجع شرات قبل والله يريحني ويوفقني في الدنيا والاخره

والله ينولكم الي محتاجينه يارب

----------


## شيختهم_كلهم

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 
بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## دلوعه2008

ادعوا ان الله يحقق اللي فبالي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## انثى الورد

*يااااااااااااجماعت الخير يا مسلمين يا مؤمنين انتوا من دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صح طيب شو فيها لو دعيتو وصليتو ع النبي ف اخر الدعاء صلللللللللللو عليه لان الدعاء لا يستجاب الا باللصلاه عليه صلو على محمد صلووووو مايستجاب دعاء اي وحده فيكم الا بالصلاه عليه وماعليه اللي صلت في نفسها تكتب ذكر فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ارررررجووووووكم صلو عليه ف اخر الدعاء يعني بعد آآآآآآمين صلو عليه يعني قولو اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم ولا قولو اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين ومن تابعهم ب احسان الي يوم الدين*

----------


## انثى الورد

ويوم تدعون ادعو للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء والاموات بالمره خلوها دعوه تشمل كل المؤمنين الاحياء والاموات
*

اللهم حقق كل مايتمناه كل مؤمن ومؤمنه وحقق ما اريد وارحم موتى المؤمنين ووسع في قوبورهم اللهم آآآآآمين وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين ومن تابعهم ب احسان الى يوم الدين>>ايوا يا انثى الورد اباج جذا بعد كل دعاء تصلين على النبي سمعتي المعلومه ان اللي مايصلي ع النبي مايستجاب دعاءه واذا صليتي ف نفسج ذكري الغيرعسبت اذا نسو يذكرون وتاخذين الاجر ان شالله>>ترمس عمرها صدق مينونه هههههههههههه*

----------


## الغلاSH

يزاج الله خير يا اختي الغاليه عني وعن كل حرف انكتب في هالموضوع من كل اخت عزيزه بس دخيلكن كل الي تحدر وتقرا الي نكتبه تتدعي لي ولخواتي الي تاخرن في الحمل بان الله يرزقنه في هالايام الكريمه حتى لو ما كتبتن ادعن لنه في خواطركن

ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## مرآآم

اللهم اسالك باسمك الاعظم اذا سالك احد به اجبته اللهم ياجامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني وبين الي اتمنه بالحق ان الله لايخلف الميعاد ويسر كل صعب يارب واهديه وابعده عن رفقاء السوء وبنات الحرام والف بين قلبي وقلبه وقلب اهله واسعادنا ووفقنا لما تحب وترضى واغفر لي ول امي وابوي واسعدهم ولاتشقيهم وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء والاموات منهم يارب ووييسر للبنات المنتدى وحقق مرادهم وارزقهم الازواج الصالحين والذريه الصالحه وارزقهم برهم ولخواتي بنوته كفالي وصوت المحب وزوزو وكل الي قريت هموهم يا رب يسر عليهم لان ما تحضرني الاسماء

----------


## فديت طاريك

الله ييسر أموركم جميع يارب ويرزقكم الجنه ويعتقكم من النار 

يارب ما يطلع رمضان عنا الا وانت راضي عنا ويارب تغفر لنا زلاتنا 

فديتكم دعواتكم لي الله يتمم لي ع خير

----------


## *عســـولة*

ادعو لي بالتوفيق دنيا وآخرة

وان ربي يوفقني في امتحان الايلس ياارب


ويحقق لي اللي اتمنااه :Smile:

----------


## فارسةدبي1

استغفر الله الذي لااله الا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب اليه

----------


## ملح وسكر

يارب ترحم أبويه برحمتك وتغفر له بمغفرتك وتغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد.. وتنقه من الخطايا والذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس.. يارب تجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعل قبره حفره من حفر النار... يارب لقد كان يشهد بانك انت الله الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد... ويشهد ان محمدا بن عبدالله نبيك ورسولك ... فآته اجره واجزه خير الجزاء... يارب احسبه كان صابرا على المرض والبلاء.. فآته أجر الصابرين.. وكان صائما.. فارزقه دخول الجنه من باب الريان.. وكان مصليا وقائما ومتصدقا.. فاكرم نزله ومنزله إنك أكرم المكرمين... يارب تجمعنا واياه في غرفه من غرفات الجنه آمنين مطمئنين.. وترزقنا لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم.. وترزقنا شربه هنيه من يد رسولك الكريم شربه لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا يارب العالمين... وتجعلنا ممن تظلهم بظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك يا رحيم (آمييييييين)...

يارب تهديني وتهدي امايه واخواني وخواتي والمسلمين والمسلمات لكل ماترضاه من صالح القول والعمل... يارب تستر علينا جميعا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض... يارب ترزقنا حسن الخاتمه... اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك ورضا الوالدين يارب العالمين... (آمييييين) 

يارب تجعلنا جميعا ممن صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا وغُفر له ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتأخر...(آمييييين)

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار.. (آمييين)

----------


## اميرة ^^

ادعولـِي أن آلله يوفقنـي ويرزقني حسن الخـآتمة و ينولّـي آللي ف بـآلي

ويوفّق خوآني و خوآتي و يحفظ أمي و ابووي

آللهم امين

----------


## زينب النقبي

اللهم آتنا فالدنيا حسنة و فالآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار
يارب ارحمنا و ارحم موتانا و جميع موتى المسلمين
و ارحم يا رب جميع المسلمين و المسلمات الاحياء منهم و الاموات
يارب وفق جميع الاخوات فالمنتدى و اخواتي في دراستهم و عملهم و حياتهم الزوجية و ترزقهم الذرية الصالحة و لغير المتزوجات يا رب ترزق اخواتي الازواج الصالحين و توفقهم فالدنيا و الآخرة
يارب ارحم ابي برحمتك الواسعة ووسع له قبره و اغسله بالماء والثلج و البرد
يا رب تحفظ امي و تطول بعمرها و تمنحها الصحة و العافية .... دعواتكم خواتي لماماتي لانها من فترة طويلة مريضة
و يارب تفتح ابواب رزقك لاخواني و تمنحهم الوظيفة التي تعينهم و تعيننا
و اخيرا و ليس آخرا يارب احفظ لي ابني احمد و ترزقني الزوج الصالح غير الزوج السابق و تكفيني شره فالدنيا و الاخرة و اللهم ابعده بعيدا عن حياتنا و يارب خذ حقي و حق ابني منه فإن دعوة المظلوم مستجابة
و صلي اللهم على محمد و على آله و صبحه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين..
و السموحة منكم خواتي عالاطالة

----------


## الدندوشة

*اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة المعافاة " اللهم آميييييين " عاجلا غير آجل ..**

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولزوجي وإخواني وصديقاتي وجميع المسلمين يوم يقوم الحساب ...

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على دينك وقو من عزيمتنا ويقيننا بك يا أرحم الراحمين ...

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ...

ويزاج الله كل خير أختي على طرحج لهالموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتج والله يتقبل دعاءنا وجميع أعمالنا* ...

----------


## ملكت روحي

*اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الآرض ويوم العرض
اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقني وأخواتي المحرمات بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل 
اللهم اعتق راقبنا من النار*

----------


## منايه شوفته

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا 
اللهم استر علينا و ارزقنا بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل 
و اللهم فرج هم المهمومين و نفث كربت المكروبين 
يا رب اشفي كل المرضى المسلمين

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## وحدة صريحة

> *
> 
> 
> اللهم يا ارحم الراحمين ... يا اكرم الاكرمين .. يا اجود الاجودين .. أسالك يارب ان تسهل على اختي كل ما هو عسير .. اللهم يسر ولا تعسر ..الله يسر ولا تعسر .. الله يسر ولا تعسر 
> 
> لا اله لا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


جزاج الله خير حبيبتي .. 

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

الله يسهل امووورج ويرزقج كل خير 
وربي يسعدج .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## يارب نور دربي

> بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
> يارب يارب يارب
> ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...


مي تو .. =$ ويجمعنا واياكم في الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## أحلى ابتسامه

لو سمحتوا خواتي 

ادعوالي ان الله يفك السحر اللي مسواي حقي ويبطله واعيش حياتي براحه ويرزقني الزوج الصالح 

والله يرزقكم الجنه يارب

----------


## poorlady

حطووو اسمي رهام ادعولها الله يرزقها الزوج اللي تتمناه و تعيش سعيدة معاه و يرزقني الذرية الصالحة و تسير امورها و ترزقها صوم رمضان كامل و تتقبل منها

----------


## bondoka

والله سالت دموعي عند دخولي لهذا الموضوع
اخواتي ارجو منكن الدعاء لي في هذا الشهر بان يزيل الكآبة من قلبي وان يحقق حلمي 
ولكن بالغ الشكر

----------


## ميرانة

أكثر وحدة محتاجة للدعاااء .. أنا 

فرجاااءً كل وحدة تدعيلي بالزوج الصالح : يحبني / أحبه / أكبر عني / طيب .. وبس ما بتشرط واايد ..^^

و بعد ادعولي يا بناتي الحلواااااات اني أمتن المتن اللي أتمناه طوووووووول حياتي .. يا رب يا رب يا رب 


و كل وحدة بتدعيلي الله يعطيها اللي في بالهااااا عاجل غير آجل .. ان شاء الله

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*أأختي بليز 

ياريت لو تدعي لي بالهدايه والثبات على الدين والوظيفه والزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل .


بارك الله فيج .*

----------


## غند السكر

الله يجزاااااااااج كل الخير 


انا محتااااجه الدعااااء

اسال الله المولى الكريم ان يشفي زوجي من العقم ويرزقنا بالذريه الصالحة عاجلا غير اجلا اللهم اميييييييييين ولكل محرووووم

----------


## قنوووت امرأة

> بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
> يارب يارب يارب
> ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...


نفس الدعااااااااااااااااااااااء


ويارب ترزق كل وحدة نصيييييييييييييييييييييبها سواء يالزوج الصالح أو الذرية الصالحة

----------


## وحدة صريحة

> والله سالت دموعي عند دخولي لهذا الموضوع
> اخواتي ارجو منكن الدعاء لي في هذا الشهر بان يزيل الكآبة من قلبي وان يحقق حلمي 
> ولكن بالغ الشكر





> أكثر وحدة محتاجة للدعاااء .. أنا 
> 
> فرجاااءً كل وحدة تدعيلي بالزوج الصالح : يحبني / أحبه / أكبر عني / طيب .. وبس ما بتشرط واايد ..^^
> 
> و بعد ادعولي يا بناتي الحلواااااات اني أمتن المتن اللي أتمناه طوووووووول حياتي .. يا رب يا رب يا رب 
> 
> 
> و كل وحدة بتدعيلي الله يعطيها اللي في بالهااااا عاجل غير آجل .. ان شاء الله



ياااارب يخلص رمضان واتبشرينا بالزواااج ^^
لاتنسي في بدااايه الدعاء 
تحمدين الله وتذكرين اسماء الله الحسنى واتصلين على النبي وتستغفرين 
وتدعين بالدعاء الي تبينه 
وآخر شي تختمين بالصلاه على رسول الله .. 


> *أأختي بليز 
> 
> ياريت لو تدعي لي بالهدايه والثبات على الدين والوظيفه والزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل .
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيج .*



ان شااااء الله ,, 



> الله يجزاااااااااج كل الخير 
> 
> 
> انا محتااااجه الدعااااء
> 
> اسال الله المولى الكريم ان يشفي زوجي من العقم ويرزقنا بالذريه الصالحة عاجلا غير اجلا اللهم اميييييييييين ولكل محرووووم


الله قادر على كل شي .. وان شاء الله بيرزقكم بالعيااال الحلوييين ^^




> نفس الدعااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> 
> ويارب ترزق كل وحدة نصيييييييييييييييييييييبها سواء يالزوج الصالح أو الذرية الصالحة


ان شاااء الله .. وياااارب نفرح فيج قرييييب ^^

----------


## وحدة صريحة

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات*

----------


## غلا رووحي 24

يارب ترزقني بزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل.. وبوظيفة ان شاء الله

----------


## همس الحواس

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار

اللهم امين ..

ويارب تحفظ لي عيالي و تهديلي ريلي وتبعد عنه بنات الحرام وتزرع فقلبه الحنان وتخليه يعرف ويفهم معنى الحب والمحبه بين الزوجين

اللهم آمين...


تسلمين الغاليه عالموضوع

----------


## وحدة صريحة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار

اللهم امين ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي

صج صج من الخاطر محتاجه للدعاء ووالله اني رغم مصيبتي لكني اضحك وأقول الله بيفرجها علي بإذن الله ... يااااااارب ياااااااااارب تفرج كربتي وترجع حياتي لطبيعتها مثل قبل وأحسن

----------


## مـــــريم

الله يوفق كل وحدة فينا لكل الخير ويحفظ لها أهلها وعيالها 
ادعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يحفظلي زوجي وعيالي ويرزقني الله أتمناه 
آمييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## مـــــريم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار

اللهم امين ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## شـ م ـوخ

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 

ادعوولي بالذرية الصاالحة .. ان شاء الله توام يااارب

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
ان شاء الله تتحقق كل امنياتكن آمين

اللهم اغفرلي واهدني ويسر أمري وجعلني من عبادك الصالحين 

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ادعووووووووووووووووولي بالهدايه

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق ل غلا دبي وغلا طبعي وسكنت القلب والهرمودي ودمعتي الحزينه و هذه قصتي كل ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق ل بنت الفلاسيه وSUROOR
وام عبدالله وبنت اجاود والملاك الوحيد والعفريته وشوق الكتبي ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق ل دمعه شوق وبلوشيه فديتني وزهره الصحراءوفارسه دبي 1 وطماطي وام نانو كل ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار

اللهم امين ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق ل شموخ عليا ووحده صريحه وكتكوته بيضه ونيك نيم وخالتي قماشه ومدمن غلاك وشيختهم كلهم و دلوعه 2008 وانثى الورد والغلا SH ومرام
كل ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

شكرا اختي انثى الورد على التنبيه وفعلا لازم نصلي على النبي 

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق ل فديت طاريك وعسوله وملح وسكر واميره وزينب النقبي و الدندوشه وملكت روحي ومنايه شوفته ويارب نور دربي واحلى ابتسامه و poor lady
كل ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم

----------


## أم همسات

اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اللهم حقق لbondoka وميرانه ومهاري مهاري و غند السكر وقنوت امراه وغلا روحي 24 وهمس الحواس ويتيمه ابوها حي ومريم وشموخ واهات الصمت
كل ما يتمنونه واللهم ارزقهم السعاده ووسع لهم كل انواع الرزق وكل الامنيات يا رب العالمين

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم

----------


## غربة مشآعر

ادعولي الله يوفقني و يرزقني الرجل الصالح عاجلا غير اجل و ييسر اموري و يفرج كربتي و همي و هم اسرتي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## miss di0r

أدعوولي الله يرزقني الذريه الصاالحه وثبتني على ريلي ^^

----------


## أم الريم وحمد

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الآرض ويوم العرض
اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقني وأخواتي المحرمات بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل 
اللهم اعتق راقبنا من النار


ادعولي يزااكن الله خير بالذرية الصالحة و الحمل فها الشهر الفضيل

----------


## mooon shj

اللهم امين 

يارب توفقنا بدرستنا وتسهل علينا الصوم ويالدوامات

----------


## ro0o7y2003

بنات ادعو لعز الناس عندي انه الله يشفيه تماما من مرضه وانشاء الله بميزان حسناتكم

----------


## سودووه

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الآرض ويوم العرض
اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقني وأخواتي المحرمات بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل 
اللهم اعتق راقبنا من النار ....


ادعولي يزااكن الله خير بالذرية الصالحة و الحمل فها الشهر الفضيل ...
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ...

----------


## شمة عطر

ادعولي الله يرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجل غر آجل يارب

----------


## دلال العين*

بنات ادعولي ان اللي في باللي والله يعلم به يتحقق ... ياااااا رب 
اللهم يسر أمور كل العضوات في المنتدى واسترهن وارزقهن وثبتهن على الحق الى يوم الدين يا رب العالمين

----------


## UAEGIRL08

اللهم ارزقني وارزق كل العازبات الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## دار المحبه

إدعوا بالزوج الصالح

----------


## To0o0o0oma

الله يوفقكم جميعا ويفرج كرب الجميع 
بناااات بليييز ادعولي بالزوج الصالح قريبا يا رب

----------


## Um Rashid

بنات ادعولي يارب تسهل علي الحمل وان شاء الله يهون علي الطلق واولد ولادة طبيعية ويسر اموري يارب العالمين لأني خلاص قربت اخلص التاسع

----------


## أم خويدم

*مشكوورة الغالية ع الموضوع الرائع

اللهم ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين و المسلمات و المؤمنين و المؤمنات الزوج الصالح 

آمييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## SMA UAE

ادعولي ان يرزقني بزوج الصالح عاجلا غيراجلا 


(اللهم لا تزرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين)

----------


## مدمن غلاك

بنات ادعولي في ظهر الغيب لاني وايد تعبانه

----------


## سهارى1

مرحبا مبروك عليكم الشهر أدعوا لولد خالوه إنه الله إيعافيه وإيقومه بالسلامه

----------


## ! ميروه !

الله يسعدكم ويحقق مبتغاكم .. 

اللهم امييييييين

----------


## ساروووونه

بنات ادعولي ان الله يوفقني في تربية ولدي تربيه صالحه 

والله يشفي ولد اخويا رشووووووووووودي

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم

----------


## خيماويه سبشل

بنات ادعوولي بربيعه اختي متزوجه من سنتيييين وبعدها ما يابت ولد

اللهم ارزقها بولد يفرحها ويفرح زوجها يا رب العالمين

اللهم امييييين

----------


## اسيره الليل

تسلميين حبيبتي على هذا الموضوع الرائع

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِالغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياًعَنِ المُجرِمينَ . 
اميييييييييين يارب

----------


## وحدة صريحة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم

اللهم ندعوك بأسمك الاعظم .. ان تجيب دعائنا وسؤالنا يا ارحم الراحمين 

وجهك اكرم الوجوه 
واسمك اعظم الاسماء

سبحانك اللهم اني كنت من الظالمين 
ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين
اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الإجابه 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وآل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مون لايت

ادعولـِي أن آلله يوفقنـي ويرزقني حسن الخـآتمة و ينولّـي آللي ف بـآلي

ويوفّق خوآني و خوآتي و يحفظ أمي و ابووي

آللهم امين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ادعولي الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبضي استغفاري


ادعولي الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه


الله يشهد اني ما انساج وادعيلج في السجوود .. الله يتقبل الدعاء ان شاء الله وتبشرينااا عنج .. 

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا .. اللهم توفنا وانته راضن عناا ..
اللهم حرم وجوهنا ووجوه ابائنا عن النااار .. 
اللهم اجعل اخر قولنا في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت 


لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ... اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعييييييييين*

----------


## شمايل راك

ادعولـِي أن آلله يوفقنـي ويرزقني حسن الخـآتمة و ينولّـي آللي ف بـآلي عاااااااااجلا غير اجلا يااااااارب
والله يوفقني بحياتي بكل خطوه اخطيهاااااااااا يارب العاااااالميييييين

لا اله الا الله عدد ماكان و عدد ما يكون و عدد الحركات و السكون

----------


## ينسونه

مشكوره اختي على هذا الموضوع بغيت تدعونا حق ولديه انه الله اعافيه واخليه لي ولا يحرمني منه ويشفيه وان شا ء الله بعد العيد عنده عمليه بنات لاتبخلون عليه بدعوه حلوه يارب في هذا الشهر الفضيل انك تعافي ولديه وتحفظه وتيسر عمليته وتنجح اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أشواق_دبي

بناااااااااات ادعولي بالذرية الصالحه المعافاة انا وكل خواتي المحرومات يااارب عاجلا غير اجل 


يارب حسن الخاتمه

----------


## Miss Golden

بنات ادعووووووولي ان اتوووووووووووووظف ارجوووووكم ~


و بغيت اعرف بعض الادعية المستجابة ارجووووووكم ~

----------


## وحدة صريحة

> مشكوره اختي على هذا الموضوع بغيت تدعونا حق ولديه انه الله اعافيه واخليه لي ولا يحرمني منه ويشفيه وان شا ء الله بعد العيد عنده عمليه بنات لاتبخلون عليه بدعوه حلوه يارب في هذا الشهر الفضيل انك تعافي ولديه وتحفظه وتيسر عمليته وتنجح اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


حبيبتي والله .. 

بسم الله والحمد لله .. اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم شافي ولد ينسونه ويسر عليه العمليه واحفظه من كل شر ... اللهم اطل في عمره واجعله من 
الصالحين ,,, اللهم اسعد والديه واحفظ ابنهم لهم 
آمين يارب 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
ان شاء الله ربي بيعافيه 
وان شاااااء الله تفرحيبه معرس ... ^^

----------


## عاشقة s

ادعولي بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا ليس آجلا

ويرزق كل وحدة هنيه اللي تتمناة

----------


## e7m-destor

دعواتكم ليه

الله يحقق الي ف بالي

ويشفي ابويه....

----------


## مهرره

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. واجلب لهم الرزق ولي يارب العالمين وابعد عنهم وعني كل شر وحقق لي ولهن كل ما يتمنون واشفي كل مريض واغفر يارب العالمين لي ولوالدي ولجميع الموؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
أميييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
ولكل متوزوجه يارب العالمين اصلح اطفالنا واحفظهم من كل شر وكل بنت وفقها يارب العالمين بالزوج الطيب وحسن الخلق يارب العالمين أمين يارب العالمين 

في النهايه يابنات ادعولي ان ربي يرزقني الوظيفه وربي يوفق كل وحده تبا تتوظف عاجلا غير اجلا يارب العالمين

----------


## مهرره

اللهم وفق اختي مريم واخواتي بالمنتدى بالذريه الصالحه عاجلا وليس اجلا يارب العالمين يارب فرحهم يارب فرحهم ويسر لهم امرهم أمين يارب العالمين


> بسم الله والحمد لله .. اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم 
> وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
> اللهم شافي ولد ينسونه ويسر عليه العمليه واحفظه من كل شر ... اللهم اطل في عمره واجعله من 
> الصالحين ,,, اللهم اسعد والديه واحفظ ابنهم لهم 
> آمين يارب 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
> ان شاء الله ربي بيعافيه 
> وان شاااااء الله تفرحيبه معرس ... ^^













لضا الي يتمنونه امين يارب العالمين

----------


## pretty girl..

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. واجلب لهم الرزق ولي يارب العالمين وابعد عنهم وعني كل شر وحقق لي ولهن كل ما يتمنون واشفي كل مريض واغفر يارب العالمين لي ولوالدي ولجميع الموؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
أميييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
ولكل متوزوجه يارب العالمين اصلح اطفالنا واحفظهم من كل شر وكل بنت وفقها يارب العالمين بالزوج الطيب وحسن الخلق يارب العالمين أمين يارب العالمين

يــــآآآآرب تهديني وتوفقني ف حياتي وتسعدني وتحققلي كل اللي أتمناه يآآرب.. وتخليلي كل اللي أحبهم وتطول بعمارهم يآآرب العالمــين..وتحفظ لي أبـوي الغالي وتطول بعمره يــآآآرب..
يارب ترحم أمـــي وتغمد روحــهـــا الجــنة...

----------


## umm khalifah

بنات ادعوا لمرت اخوي الله يرزقها الذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير اجلا ويسهل حملي وولادتي اميييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## فطامي2

دعواتكم يابنات
مانبى غير الستر والميته الحسنة

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله حير ع الموضوع والله يوفقج ويرزقج اللي تتمنينه
يا رب فرج همي وهم كل مهموم عاجلا غير آجل و وفقنا لمن تحب وترضى وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب
يا رب وفق كل بنات المنتدى لما تحب وترضى وارزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون
لا تنسوني من دعاءكم ان الله يفرج همي ويزرقني ويحقق لي اللي اتمناه (عاجلا غير آجل )
يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## شوق الكتبي

بنات ادعولي الله يوفقني 

وييسر اموري للزواج

ويفرج كربتي يارب العالمين

ان الله يستر علي 

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## سيدة الاحساس

اللهم ارزق خواتي المحرومات بالذريه الصالحه وارزقني معهم يا ودود يارب العرش العظيم :Ast Green:

----------


## وحدة صريحة

دعاء مستجاب بإذن الله تعالى

الحمدلله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم:

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لاله الاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه,اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العضام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامفرج الكربات وياسامع الاصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرامات
ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملأنوره السموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما واحصى كل شي عدداً وياعالماً بما مضى وماهو آت .اسألك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شي وباستغنائك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك يآ الاه كل شي واسألك اللهم ان تجود علي بقضاء حاجتي انك قادر على كل شي يارب العالمين ياعظيم يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما انتا بحالنا عليم اللهم اصلح لنا شأننا بما اصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك
اللهم اقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي ومانزل بي من حيرتي (ثم يسمي الحاجه) وصلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثير

لا تنسونا من الدعاء

يقرأ الدعاء ثلاث مرات

----------


## بقايا أحزان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي في الله 
إدعولي بأن الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه 
وجزاكم الله كل خير*

----------


## houbara_uae

اللهم يارب تسهل علي الحمل وان شاء الله يهون علي الطلق واولد ولادة طبيعية ويسر اموري يارب العالمين

----------


## نهاروليل

*السلام عليكم
في ميزان حسناتكم ياربي
دعواتكم لمريضنا ربي يشفيه ويعافيه ويتمم عليه العافية ويرد له صحته مثل الأول وأحسن
ويآجره على صبر وتعبه..

ياربي تشفيه وتشفي مرضى المسلمين ياربي*

----------


## القطة الجميلة

الله يرزقني و يرزق كل بنات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح و الذرية الصالحة 

و حسن الخاتمة و الجنة ....... امين

----------


## دعفوسة

يااااااا خوات ادعوا لي بصلاح الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## روح بوظبي

الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 

يارب ارزقنا الزوج الطالح والذريه الطالحه 
يا رب ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه 
يارب اجرنا من عذاب القبر 
يارب اعتقنا من النار 
يارب ااجرنا في كل عمل نقوم به 
يارب فرج عنا وحفضنا واجب دعائنا 
يارب اهدنا واستر عليا في الدنا وفالاخره

----------


## roosa

الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 

يارب ارزقنا الزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه 
يا رب ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه 
يارب اجرنا من عذاب القبر 
يارب اعتقنا من النار
يارب إغفر لنا وأرحمنا ولوالدينا
يارب اجرنا في كل عمل نقوم به 
يارب فرج عنا واحفظنا واجب دعائنا 
يارب اهدنا واستر علينا في الدنيا وفي الآخره

----------


## missbuety

يارب فرج عن همي يارب اجعلني قرة عين زوجي وهو قرة عني ..
اللهم احفظ ولدي واشفيه يا رحمن يارحيم .
اللهم احسن خاتمتنا ..
اللهم تحفظ لي زوجي وولدي وبنتي ..من كل شر وحسد

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض ..

لا اله الا نت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعييين ..*

----------


## أم عــــلي

أدعوولي الله يفرج لي همي بنااات ..

ويردلي أعز ناااسي , وينصرني على اللي ظلموووني ...

----------


## حزينة الرووح

*اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار ويارب يارب العالمين ارزق كل وحده خاطرها تتزوج بريل صاااااالح ان شاء الله عاجلا وتكون قرة عينه ويكون قرة عينها اللهم امين ولا تنسون تتدعولي يا بنات انه الله يوفقني ان شاء الله ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح عاجلا وليس اجلا وانه الله يفرج همي وهم كل مكروب ان شاء الله ادعولي دعوه من قلبك يا بنات ولكم بالمثل حبيباتي 

اللهم* امين ..

----------


## نـونـوه

الله يعطيكم مراادكم ان شاااء الله ،،
ادعوا انا الله يشافينا ويعافينا من الامرااض والاوراام يارب وينزل علينا الغيث ان شااء الله ولا يجعلنا من المحرومين ،،،

ويوفقني بدرااستي اخر سنه دعوااتكم

----------


## وآقـــعيـــة

> *اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار ويارب يارب العالمين ارزق كل وحده خاطرها تتزوج بريل صاااااالح ان شاء الله عاجلا وتكون قرة عينه ويكون قرة عينها اللهم امين ولا تنسون تتدعولي يا بنات انه الله يوفقني ان شاء الله ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح عاجلا وليس اجلا وانه الله يفرج همي وهم كل مكروب ان شاء الله ادعولي دعوه من قلبك يا بنات ولكم بالمثل حبيباتي 
> 
> اللهم* امين ..

----------


## قلب ميت

ادعووووووووووووووولي خوااتي الله يحقق الي في باااااالي ويريح قلبي ويزيح الحزن
عن قلبي ان شاااااااااااااااالله ادعووووووووووووووووولي
ماايمر رمضان الا والله محقق الي اتمنااااه ان شالله

----------


## UmSawaf

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج 



وياليت تدعوووون لي اني احمل ببنات توووووم

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

للّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت 
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت 
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت 
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت 
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت 
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك 
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت 

فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت 
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت 
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك 
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك 
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه 
أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ اليك 
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك 
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ اليك 
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ اليك 
اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا اليك 
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا اليك 
اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك 
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك 
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك 
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها 
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة 
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام 
اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا 
و في قُبورِنا نورا 
و في أسماعِنا نورا 
و في أبْصارِنا نورا 
و عن يميننا نورا 
و عن شِمالِنا نورا 
ومن فَوقِنا نورا 
ومن تحَتِنا نورا 
وفي عَظمِنا نورا 
و في لحَمِنا نورا 
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا 
و في أَهْلِنا نورا 
وفي آبائِنا نورا 
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا 
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا 
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا 
وأَعطِنا نورا 
وأَعظِم لنا نورا 
واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ 
يا ربَّ العالمين 
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا 
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا 
و أنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك 
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك 
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا 
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين 
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين 
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين 
داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك 
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت 
ارحمنا اذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين 
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب 
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ 
وهوّنِ الحساب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق 
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ 
اليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق 
اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات 
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً 
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم 
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير 
و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير 
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا اليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك 
يا قاضِيَ الحاجات 
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا 
اللّهم انصُرِ الاسْلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين 
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين 
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر 
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك 
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً 
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك 
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين 
انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة 
يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا 
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا 
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا 
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا 
اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء 
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء 
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء 
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام 
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام 
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين 
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين 
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا 
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات 
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات 
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين 
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين 
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى الى يومِ الدِّين 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً 
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه 
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين 
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين 
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا 
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة 
آمين.. آمين.. آمين 
وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم 




خواتي ادعولي ان يكون حملي بولد صالح تام الخلقة ومعافى

----------


## دلووعة حبيبها

ادعولي انه الله يسخر لي زوجي ويحببه فيني ويرزقني بالذريه الصالحه انشالله في هالشهر الكريم

وجزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## كلي أمل }~

اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت 
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت 
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت 
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت 
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت 
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك 
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت 

فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت 
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت 
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك 
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك 
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه 
أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ اليك 
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك 
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ اليك 
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ اليك 
اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا اليك 
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا اليك 
اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك 
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك 
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك 
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها 
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة 
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام 
اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا 
و في قُبورِنا نورا 
و في أسماعِنا نورا 
و في أبْصارِنا نورا 
و عن يميننا نورا 
و عن شِمالِنا نورا 
ومن فَوقِنا نورا 
ومن تحَتِنا نورا 
وفي عَظمِنا نورا 
و في لحَمِنا نورا 
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا 
و في أَهْلِنا نورا 
وفي آبائِنا نورا 
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا 
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا 
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا 
وأَعطِنا نورا 
وأَعظِم لنا نورا 
واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ 
يا ربَّ العالمين 
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا 
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا 
و أنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك 
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك 
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا 
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين 
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين 
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين 
داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك 
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت 
ارحمنا اذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين 
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب 
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ 
وهوّنِ الحساب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق 
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ 
اليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق 
اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات 
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً 
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم 
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير 
و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير 
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا اليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك 
يا قاضِيَ الحاجات 
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا 
اللّهم انصُرِ الاسْلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين 
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين 
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر 
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك 
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً 
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك 
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين 
انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة 
يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا 
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا 
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا 
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا 
اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء 
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء 
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء 
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام 
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام 
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين 
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين 
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا 
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات 
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات 
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين 
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين 
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى الى يومِ الدِّين 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً 
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه 
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين 
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين 
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا 
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة 
آمين.. آمين.. آمين 
وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم 



اللهم آآآمين

----------


## كلي أمل }~

ربي يسعدني ويوفقني ويرزقني بكل خير وبركة 
ربي يرزقني ويرزق كل بنوتات المنتدى بالزوج الصالح

اللهم آآمين

----------


## فرصاد

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

انا بعد ادعو لي ان الله يرزقني بالريال الصالح و يرزقني بالذريه و اول ذريتي تكون يارب 
و ادعو لي ان الصعب يصبح سهل و ان الله يعطيني الي فبالي 
و ادعو لي بالستر فالدنيا و الاخره

----------


## شموخ زماني

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

ادعولي ان الله يشافي امي واشوفها سعيده ويعوض تعبها يارب ...

ويفرج همك كل وحده تدعيلي

----------


## تواصل

اللهم اغفرلنا وارحمنا وعافنا واعفوعنا ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 

واحسن خاتمتنا واستر علينا وتقبل اعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم يارب العالمين 


وتقبل من جميع عضوات المنتدى دعائهن عاجلا غير آجل برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين.

----------


## شذى دبي

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله

----------


## غناة حمد

بنات ادعولي الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم اغفرلنا وارحمنا وعافنا واعفوعنا ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

واحسن خاتمتنا واستر علينا وتقبل اعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم يارب العالمين


وتقبل من جميع عضوات المنتدى دعائهن عاجلا غير آجل برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين.

----------


## لفلي جيرل

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله 


آميييين يارب العااااالمين
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## لفلي جيرل

وحدة صريحة: اتمنى انج ماتنسيني من خالص دعواتج.

وترى الملائكة تقولج ولك مثل مادعيت به.

ادعيلي بالخير وتيسير الامور.



وجزااااااااج الله خير الجزاء
وفي ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة ان شاء الله
ووفقج الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

اللهم امين ..

-------------
يالله ياكريم ياغفور يارحيم
اللهم استجب دعائي اللهم استجب دعائي
ووفقني في مرادي يالله ياكريم

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع .. 

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوه لا تسمع .. 

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع ..

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض وويوم العرض 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## ريحانـه

*اللهم رضنى بما قضيت لى وعافنى فيما ابقيت حتى لا احب تعجيل ما اخرت ولا تأخير ما عجلت
- اللهم إنا نسألك عملا بارا، ورزقا دارا، وعيشا قارا
اللهم اقذف فى قلبى رجاءك واقطع رجائى عن من سواك
حتى لا أرجوا أحداً غيرك ، اللهم وما ضعفت عنه قوتى
وقصر عنه عملى ولم تنته إليه رغبتى ولم تبلغه مسألتى
ولم يجر على لسانى مما أعطيت أحداً من الأولين والآخرين
من اليقين فخصنى به يا رب العالمين "
اللهم يا من لطفه بخلقه شامل وخيره لعبده واصل
لا تخرجنا عن دائرة الألطاف وأمنا من كل ما نخاف
وكن لنا بلطفك الخفى الظاهر
يا باطن يا ظاهر يا لطيف
نسألك وقاية اللطف فى القضاء
والتسليم مع السلامة عند نزوله والرضا
اللهم يا عظيم السلطان ، يا قديم الإحسان
يا دائم النعماء ، يا باسط الرزق ، يا كثير الخيرات
يا واسع العطاء ، يا دافع البلاء ، يا سامع الدعاء
يا حاضراً ليس بغائب ، يا موجوداً عند الشدائد
يا خفي اللطف ، يا حليماً لا يعجل
اللهم الطف بنا في تيسير كل أمر عسير فإن تيسير العسير عليك يسير
فنسألك التيسير والمعافاة في الدنيا والآخرة
آمين
- اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وهب لنا به صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من رزقك الحلال الطيب المبارك ما تصون به وجوهنا عن التعرض إلى أحد من خلقك واجعل اللهم لنا إليه طرقا سهلا من غير فتنة ولا محنة ولا منة ولا تبعة لأحد وجنبنا اللهم الحرام حيث كان وأين كان وعند من كان وحل بيننا وبين أهله واقبض عنا أيديهم واصرف عنا وجوههم وقلوبهم حتى لا نتقلب إلا فيما تحبه وترضاه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

بنات ادعولي الله يوفقني وييسر لي أموري

الله اني اسالك لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

رب اسالك لا اله الا انت سبحانك الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد

اللهم احفظني واحفظ كل من احب من كل شر ومن كل مكروه وطول بعمارهم وارزقهم

اللهم لكل من اراد بنا سوءا فاشغله في نفسه ورد كيده في نحره يارب العالمين

اللهم وفقني وييسر لي اموري كلها يارب العالمين
*

----------


## ام نانو

ادعولي بالتوفيق خواتي 

الله يستر عليكم دنيا و اخره

----------


## فتاة راك

رب يسر لي امور التدريس والتعيين

----------


## alolo

جزاك الله خير

ادعي لي والي امي بالجنة ولبوي بطولة العمر والصحه والعافية

وادعي انا بالزوج الصالح عاجلا وليس آجلا

----------


## Im Here

اللهم اغفر للمومنين والمومنات و المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


دعواتكم خواتي لي بان الله يحقق لي امنياتي ياااااااارب العالمين

----------


## نقطه.

اللهم اغفر للمومنين والمومنات و المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 



أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## وحدة صريحة

الحمدلله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم:

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لاله الاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه,اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العضام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامفرج الكربات وياسامع الاصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرامات
ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملأنوره السموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما واحصى كل شي عدداً وياعالماً بما مضى وماهو آت .اسألك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شي وباستغنائك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك يآ الاه كل شي واسألك اللهم ان تجود علي بقضاء حاجتي انك قادر على كل شي يارب العالمين ياعظيم يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما انتا بحالنا عليم اللهم اصلح لنا شأننا بما اصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك
اللهم اقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي ومانزل بي من حيرتي (ثم يسمي الحاجه) وصلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثير

لا تنسونا من الدعاء

يقرأ الدعاء ثلاث مرات

----------


## وحدة صريحة

> وحدة صريحة: اتمنى انج ماتنسيني من خالص دعواتج.
> 
> وترى الملائكة تقولج ولك مثل مادعيت به.
> 
> ادعيلي بالخير وتيسير الامور.
> 
> 
> 
> وجزااااااااج الله خير الجزاء
> ...


ان شااااء الله .. 
وقبل الفطور بساااعه اكثري من الدعاء والاستغفار 
وفي بدايه الدعاء ونهاية الدعاء صلي على رسول الله

----------


## ام حسن85

ادعوا لي ان الله يغفر لي ذنوبي ويبني لي قصرا في الجنة ورؤية وجهه الكريم .. يهدي زوجي ويسر اموري ويسدد ديوني واني احمل في هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## روح بيبي

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوه لا تسمع .. 

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع ..

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض وويوم العرض 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

لا إله إلا الله عدد مآ كآن وعدد مآ يكون وعدد الحركآن والسكون

سبحآن الله وبحمده سبحآن الله العظيم ..


ادعولي الله يوفقني بآخر سنه ويحقق اللي في بآلي ويحفظ اهلي ..

وجزآكم الله خير والله يسهل عليكم ويحفظكم ويوفقكم يآرب ..

----------


## شيختهم_كلهم

> الحمدلله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم:
> 
> أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لاله الاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه,اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العضام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامفرج الكربات وياسامع الاصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرامات
> ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملأنوره السموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما واحصى كل شي عدداً وياعالماً بما مضى وماهو آت .اسألك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شي وباستغنائك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك يآ الاه كل شي واسألك اللهم ان تجود علي بقضاء حاجتي انك قادر على كل شي يارب العالمين ياعظيم يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما انتا بحالنا عليم اللهم اصلح لنا شأننا بما اصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك
> اللهم اقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي ومانزل بي من حيرتي (ثم يسمي الحاجه) وصلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثير
> 
> لا تنسونا من الدعاء
> 
> يقرأ الدعاء ثلاث مرات


جزاج الله مليون خير

----------


## ريم المهيري

ياااارب يوفق الجميع يااااارب ....
ادعوووولي أخوااتي أن الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح وباللي ف بالي ويسخره حقي ، ويقنعه فيني ويقنعني فيه ويعوضني فيه خير يااارب ، ويرزقني من حيث لا احتسب الرزق الحلال ، ولا يحوجني لأحد غير ربي ....
ويغفرلي ربي كل خطاياي ويدخلني الجنه مع الأبرار، ويغفر لأمي وابي ويرحمهم ويدخلهم فسيح جناته يااارب ....
ويباركلي ف عيالي وويوفقهم ...

----------


## moon of uae

ادعولي بالهدايه

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم المهيري


ياااارب يوفق الجميع يااااارب ....
ادعوووولي أخوااتي أن الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح وباللي ف بالي ويسخره حقي ، ويقنعه فيني ويقنعني فيه ويعوضني فيه خير يااارب ، ويرزقني من حيث لا احتسب الرزق الحلال ، ولا يحوجني لأحد غير ربي ....
ويغفرلي ربي كل خطاياي ويدخلني الجنه مع الأبرار، ويغفر لأمي وابي ويرحمهم ويدخلهم فسيح جناته يااارب ....
ويباركلي ف عيالي وويوفقهم ...


يا من ترزق الطير وهو في السماء .. وترزق الدود وهو في باطن الارض .. ارزق اختي ريم المهيري الزوج الذي تتمناه عاجلا غير اجلا .. اللهم عوضها خيرا .. انك على كل شي قدير .

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعييييين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moon of uae


ادعولي بالهدايه



اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والابصار .. ثبت قلبها على دينك . واهدها الى صراطك المستقيم ..

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع ومن قلب لا يخشع .. 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني من الظالمين*

----------


## همس قلبي

ان الله يوفقنا ويرزقنا الوظيفة ويهدينا وييسر امورنا 

امـــــــــــــيـــــن

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## roro82

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عن بنات المنتدى ... 
ارجوكم ادعولي الله ايثبت حملي .. و يرزقنا و اياكم الذرية الصالحة

----------


## مضاوي..

ادعولي اييب بنوته حلوه مثلي ياااااااااااااارب اييب بنوته .. ربي يجزيج الخير يا صاحبة الموضوع.

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ان شاء الله تيبيين بنووتة غاووية والله يوفقج فديتج

----------


## دمعة ولهان

ادعولي فديتكم ان الله يوفقني هذا الكورس 

وتكون تقااديري زينه

----------


## وحدة صريحة

لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش الكريم
(دعاء البلاء والغم):لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
(دعاء لمن اصابه هم او حزن):اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك اسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احدا من خلقك او استاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ان تجعل القران العظيم ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي وغمي
(دعاء المكروب):الللهم رحمتك ارجو فلا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين واصلح لي شأني كله لا اله الا انت
(دعاء ازالة الهموم):ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث
(دعاء من اصابه كرب وشدة):الله ربي لا اشرك به شيئا
(دعاء لدفع الهم وانواع البلاء):لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
(الدعاء باسم الله الاعظم يزيل الهموم والكروب)
اللهم اني اسالك بأن لك الحمد لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك المنان
يا بديع السماوات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام
اللهم اني اسالك بانك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
توكلت على الحي الذي لا يموت الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا
(دعاء ابراهيم عليه السلام):حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
رب لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن اليه المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد
اللهم امين

----------


## فرافيرو

يا رب استر علينا دنيا واخره 

ووفقنا في حياااتنا 

وارزقنا بالزوج الصالح 

امين يا ر ب..

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

ادعوا لي الله يفرج ضيقتي يزاكم الله خير

----------


## آلجفآ

ادعوا لي بالزوج الصآلح والذريه الصآلحه ورضا الله والوآلدين

يزاكم الله خير خوآتي الغآليات

----------


## *عواش*

ادعو لي بليز امتن اهئ وانه الله يشفيني ويحقق لي مرااااااااااااادي

ويجمعني بشخص اللي قبالي ^ ^

----------


## أحلا ورده

أباكم تدعون ليه بالتوفيق مع زوجي 
وبأن أروم أتأقلم معاه !_!

أدعوليه بأن أتخرج من الجامعة بتقدير إمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف 

يزاج الله الجنة يا صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عواش*


ادعو لي بليز امتن اهئ وانه الله يشفيني ويحقق لي مرااااااااااااادي

ويجمعني بشخص اللي قبالي ^ ^


الحين رمضاان .. اغلبية الناس يمتنون في هالشهر .! يالله ما وصيج عالاكل بشاميل ومحاشي والخ الخ .. هالاكلات اللي تمتن .!
الله يحقق لج اللي فبالج عاجلا غير آجلا ويجمع بالشخص لي تتمنينه ^^


اللهم هون علينا سكرات المووووت .. اللهم اجعل اخر قولنا في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا الله 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعيييييين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## omkhalid

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^




اللهم يارب العالمين تشفي ابوي شفاء عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين

----------


## سكون الروح

جزاكم الله خير ....... ارجوكم الدعاء للاخت غبيشة بالشفاء العاجل والتام ويصبر هلها 

لانها في غيبوبة من اكثر من شهر من اثر حادث .

----------


## راعية الفزعات

دعواتكم خواتي الله يستر علي ويحقق اللي فبالي ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحه

----------


## مغتربه في uae

ادعولي انه ربنا يسهل علي الي فيه الخير لي ولعيالي في الدين و الدنيا والاخره ويبعد عني الي فيه شر لي ولعيالي في الدين والدنيا والاخره

----------


## سكون الروح

*اللهم نسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ماعلمت منه ومالم نعلم .. ونعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ماعلمت 

منه ومالم نعلم..ونسألك من خير ماسألك عبدك ونبيك..ونعوذ بك من شر مستعاذ منه عبدك ونبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم

ونسألك الجنة وماقرب اليها من قول او عمل.. ونعوذ بك من النار وماقرب اليه من قول او عمل 

ونسألك ان تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لنا خيرا ان شاء الله*

*اللهم اصلح لنا دينانا الذي هو عصمة امرنا.. واصلح لنا دنيانا التي فيها معاشنا.. واصلح لنا آخرتنا التي فيه ميعادنا 

واجعل الحياة زيادة لنا في كل خير.. واجعل الموت راحة لنا من كل شر * 

اللهم آآآآمين اجمعين

----------


## العسوولة

إدعوا لي إن الله يرزقني أنا والديني وزوجي وجميع أهلي الجنة من غير حساااااااااب 
و يفتح لنا رب العالمين أنا وزوجي أبوااااااااااب الرزق....
ويرزقني الذرية الصااااااااااااااااااااالحة ... الصلاح والصحة والعافية

----------


## smaa

اللهم انا نسالك من خير ماسألك منه عبدك ونبيك محمد
ونعوذ بك من شر مااستعاذ منه عبدك ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ادعووولي ان الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه التي تقر بها العيون يارب

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## سيدة_رأس_الخيمه

الله يوفقني و يفرجها علي .. 

ادعوولي 


و يارب ينوول كل اللي تتمنونه يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## (مؤمنة)

فرج عنا يارب وعن كل المسلمين واعطي كل سائل سؤله ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## وحدة صريحة

الحمد لله كثيرا الحمد لله كثيرا

----------


## Marasy

الله يوفق الجميع ويسهل عليكم

امانه ادعوووووووووولي الله يرزقني ببنوته حلوة 

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا

----------


## ام نانو

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## bint mother

اتمنى تتدعولي ربي يوفقني ف الزواج 

ويرزقني الذريه الصالحه 


ويارب يوفق الجميع ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح 

ويرزق كل ام بالذريه الصالحه ويفرج كل هم انسان مهموم يارب 

امييييييييييييييييييييييييين

فاتمنى تتدعولي 

ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## كعبية صريحة

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان

----------


## am fofo

بنات ادعولي ان الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه يارب ويفرح قلبي عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...


ربي لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين 
ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة إنك سميع الدعاء " 
‏" ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذريتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما " 
‏" اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في الأرض فأخرجه وان كان ‏بعيدا فقربه وان كان قريبا فيسره وان كان يسيرا فكثره وان كان كثيرا فبارك لنا ‏فيه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين "‏
‏"يارب ياسميع يا مجيب حقق لي امي ,ارزقني كما رزقت زكريا"‏
يارب هب لي هبة مباركة من عندك...قد لا اكون اهلاًلهذه الهدية ,ولكنك اهلاً لهذا ‏العطاء يا سميع يا مجيب 
‏" يا كريم يا رحيم يا رب العرش العظيم نسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا ‏يضام وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن ترزقنا الولد الصالح " 
‏" اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت " 
‏" اللهم ارزقني ولدا واجعله تقيا ذكيا ليس في خلقه زيادة ولا نقصان واجعل ‏عاقبته إلى خير " 
‏" سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت إني كنت من الظالمين " 
‏" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله إلا الله والله اكبر " 
‏((يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون وإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون أرزقني بذرية ‏صالحة طيبة تقر بها العيون)) 
وذا النون إذ ذهبا مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا اله إلا ‏أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي ‏المؤمنين 
وقل استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرار ويرزقكم بأموال ‏وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهارا 
لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير سبحان ‏الله والحمدلله ولا اله الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
يا مسهل الشديد,و يا ملين الحديد,ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد,أخرجني من ‏حلق المضيق,إلى أوسع الطريق,بك ادفع مالا أطيق ,ولا حول ولاقوه إلا بالله ‏العلى العظيم 
اللهم فرح قلبي وآنس وحشتي ونفس كربتي وفرج همي وأزل ضيقي وعوض ‏صبري وقر عيني بطفلاً صالحاً معافى ليس في خلقه زيادة ولا نقصان وجعله ‏خيراً لي ومن البارين بي ومن المستغفرين لي عند مماتي وجعله من الصالحين ‏ومن حفظة كتابك الكريم ومن المجاهدين في سبيلك يا رب العالمين آآآآآمين 
ياذا الجلال والإكرام 
يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 
يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 
يا ودود 
يا ودود 
يا ودود 
اللهم ارزقني وارزق أخواتي في الله بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير اجل انك سميع ‏مجيب 
‏ 
ادعوووووولي

----------


## دلع 2009

> بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
> يارب يارب يارب
> ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم يا كريم .. يا حنان .. يا منان .. ارزق اخواتي المسلمات ازواج صالحين .. واستر عليهم سترا من عنك .. ووفقهم لما تحبه وترضااه 

اللهم ارزق كل محرومه الذريه الصالحه ...

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا .. اللهم توفنا وانته راض عناااا 


اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## (أم مريم)

الله يوفق الجميع
ويسر أمور جميع المسلمين والمسلمات
لما يحبه ويرضاه
ويبعد كل المسلمين والمسلمات عن كل مكروه يارب
الله يحفظ والدينا و أزواجنا وأبنائنا وإخوانا وخواتنا يــــــا رب

----------


## المنصوريه_55

الله يوفقنا و يستر علينا دنيا وآخره نحن وكل المسلميين
يارب يرزقنا حسن الخاتمه ويجعلنا من اهل الجنه

----------


## dolfii

اللهم رد كيد الظاالم في حره ..والله ياخذ حقي من الي ظلمني واذاني

----------


## shozen

بنات دخيلكم ادعو الله انه يتحقق اللي ف بالي يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ورق العود

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار ...
اللهم آمين..


خواتي ادعوا بالهدايه والستر لي ولوالدي ولاخوتي واخواتي وجميع المسلمين دنيا واخره....
اللهم امين .. 


ادعولي ان الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه.. ويرزق خواتي وبنات المسلمين ..
اللهم آمين..

----------


## عروس حالمة

اللهم وفق بيني وبين خطيبي...

اللهم حنن قلبه علي...

اللهم بارك لي فيه...

اللهم وفق بيننا...

بصدق محتاجة دعائكم....

والله يوفق صديقاتي...

----------


## خيط وابره

*ادعولي الله يغفر لي ويسامحني ويسر امري ويشرح صدري ويفك عقد من لسان ويسر لي الزواج ويرزقني الجنه 

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين*

----------


## مرااايم.

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## طموحي الجنة

يزااكم الله خير خوااااتي عالموضوع الطيب 

و جعل مثوااكم الجنة ياااارب 



بنات ادعولي بالزوج الصالح العاجل ,, يارب يتم مووضووعي على خير و امي توافق عليه 


دخيلكن بناااات لا تنسون هالدعوة ,,,



ادعولي ان يكون آخر كلامي لا إله الا الله ,,



و يحسن خاتمتي و يثبتي عند السؤال 



اللهم ثبت قلبي بالايمان ,,, و ثبت قلب اخيتي عائشة ,, و اهدها سبيل الرشااااد

----------


## طموحي الجنة

*

بناااات ادعووووول لأخوي الغالي أحمد ان الله يسااامحه و يغفر له ذنوووبه كلهااااا*

----------


## شوق الكتبي

آمين يارب العالمين

بنات ادعولي

اللهم وفقني يارب العالمين

ويسر أموري وفرج كربتي

وأهدني يا أرحم الراحمين

وفقني ويسر أموري للزواج

يارحم الراحمين واحفظني من كل شر

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتمه

ورضاك والجنه وأغفرلي ولوالدي

واخواني واخواتي وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم آمين

----------


## بنوته كفالي

ادعوولي الله ايسر اموري و الي في توقيعي

----------


## نمسار

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتمة . اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبر.اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك و اغنني بفضلك عمن سواك. الللهم اغفر لوالدي و ارحمهما.اللهم ارزق المؤمنين و المسلمين كل الخير. اللهم ارزق ذريتي و زوجي الهداية و الصلاح و حفظ القر~ان يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## الدانه\

اعولى ان الله يرزقنى بالحمال .ادعو من خاطركم والله يستجاب لدعوه كل مؤمن ان شاء الله

----------


## بريق المرا

ادعوولي خواااتي ربي يوفجني وايسر امري ويرزقني الذرية الصالحه عاجلا غير آآآآجل

----------


## [ M!ss v!p ]

يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع

وانا اتمنى تدعوا لي الله يحقق لي اللي في بالي و يوفقني في دراستي و في حياتي... وادعو ل يدتي و يدي بالرحمة والمغفرة

----------


## الجنة غير

الله يرحم جميع أموات المسلمين..
والله يرزق كل محرومه أن شاء الله..
دعواتكم لي بالذريه الصالحه في هالشهر الفضيل..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنات ادعولي بالزوج الصالح التقي الطيب الحنون اللي يعيني على طاعه ربي وشكره

----------


## ::ريمي::

خواتي ادعولي الله يسعدني مع ريلي وبنتي وانتم مع بعض ويبعد الحساد عنا 
والله يختم خاتمتنا ويغفر كل ذنوبنا يدخلنا الجنة

----------


## قمر 2020

بنات ادعولي الله يرضى عني وعن ريلي ووالدي وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات 

لان اذا الله رضى عنا فبيعطينا كل شي فيه خير 

وادعوا لريلي يحصل وظيفه ................... والله يجمعنا انا وريلي وبنتي على خير

----------


## غلايه الشوق

بــنات ادعو لي الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه 
ووفق بيني وبين زوجي ..

----------


## فن القفطان

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## ورده الوادي

اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير.. 

اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي واسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير.. 

اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله لي كما احب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذرية الصالحة كما نحب وكما تحب... 

اللهم اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا اهل بيت صالحين... 

اللهم اقر عيني بهداية زوجي وصلاحه وتقواه.. 

اللهم اقر عيني بالذرية الصالحة التي تدخل السعادة الى قلوبنا وارزقنا برها 

لي ولجميع الاخوات 

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## السيامية

> *ادعولي الله يغفر لي ويسامحني ويسر امري ويشرح صدري ويفك عقد من لسان ويسر لي الزواج ويرزقني الجنه 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين*


*و
ادعولي بالانسان الي ف بالي يكون من نصيبي والله يسر الامور مبينا ويجعلني الزوجه الصالحه له ويجعله الزوج الصالح لي ويرزقنا بالذريه الصالحه*

----------


## السيامية

*اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين خواتي ربي يكتب لي و لكم الي فيه الخير*

----------


## SMA UAE

ادعولي بنات ان يرزقني بزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجلا

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

ادعولي احصل وظيفه ،، لاني فعلا محبطه

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

*وانا بعد ادعو لي احصل الزوج الصالح والوظيفه عاجل غير اجل 

اللهم امين 

ويرزق للجميع الخير والسعاده والهدايه ويكتب لهم من خيره ونعيمه 


اللهم امين*

----------


## كتكوته بيضه

ممكن تدعولي بالستر وحسن الخاتمة واسدد ديوني والله يرزقني ويا خواتي الازواج الصالحين
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## احب عيالي

> اللهم اغفر للمومنين والمومنات و المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
> 
> 
> دعواتكم خواتي لي بان الله يحقق لي امنياتي ياااااااارب العالمين

----------


## شوق _ زايد

دعولي الله يرزقني بالشغل امين يارب

----------


## سماري قماري

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات المنتدى يا رب ترزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون يا رب يا كريم تحقق لكل وحده الي ف بالها

----------


## عسليه

محتاجه دعواتكم الطيبه 

بأن الله يحقق اللي اتمناه 

فالدنيا و الآخرة ..

----------


## ام-مريم

ادعولنا بحسن الخاتمه وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويقينا عذاب القبر ويثبتنا عند السؤال ويرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين

----------


## @ام خالد[email protected]

اللهم احفظ زوجي واولادي من كل شر واهدي زوجي واولادي واجعلهم من الصالحين اللهم أستر علينا دنيا و آخرة ولاتذلنا لحد غيرك ولاتعوزنا غير لك يارب ...اللهم احسن خاتمتنا وقنا من عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك واجمعنا يوم الدين يارب العالمين اللهم آمين

----------


## shoooge

هلا خواااتي ..
الله يخليكم ادعولي ان الله يسهل علي الولاده واقوم بالسلامه انا وولدي ويكون سالم مشافي مافيه شي ..
دعواااااتكم خوااااتي ..

----------


## طموحي الجنة

ادعو لأخووي أحمد بالمغفرة و الهداااااية 


يزاكم الله خير يالي تدعوون لي

----------


## طموحي الجنة

> هلا خواااتي ..
> الله يخليكم ادعولي ان الله يسهل علي الولاده واقوم بالسلامه انا وولدي ويكون سالم مشافي مافيه شي ..
> دعواااااتكم خوااااتي ..




الله يقومج بالسلامة و يفرح قلبج بضنااااج و هو شافي معافى مافي شي و مثل القمر 

قوووولي ياااارب

----------


## Um Mohier

ادعو لي ان الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه
ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## الروائع

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار ..
ادعولي اللي يرزقني واياكم حسن الخاتمه يارب .. ويرزقنا توبه قبل الموت ..ويتقبل صيامنا 
يارب تحقق اللي في بالي اذا كان في خير لي ..

----------


## RNEN

أدعولي بتوم أولاد حسينين بالشكل والخلقة

----------


## أم منصور5

يارب تستجاب دعوات اخواتي

ويارب يارب ترزقني وظيفة وتحفظنا من كل شر 
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 

ويزقنا التوبه الصالحه وحسن الخاتمه 


والعتق من النار

اللهم امييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت الظيت

الله باارك لنا في هذا الشهر الفضيل 
وباارك لجميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات ووفقهم ياارب 
وترزقهم يااارب الي يتمنوونه عاجلا غير اجل 

اللهم امـــين

----------


## keaf aseabk

بنااات ادعولي اني اخذ اللي في باللي
والله يستر علي
واني اتوظف قرررررريب

ياااارب تيس امور بنات نتدى سيدات الامارات وتعجل في زواااجهن ياارب

----------


## keaf aseabk

بنااات ادعولي اني اخذ اللي في باللي
والله يستر علي
واني اتوظف قرررررريب

ياااارب تيسر امور بنات منتدى سيدات الامارات وتعجل في زواااجهن ياارب

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وانته راض عنا . 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## سلواه

ادعو لي بزوج صالح في دنيا والاخره يسترني في دنيا

----------


## ummohammed

اللهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم ومجيب دعوة المضطرين ورحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما ارحمنا برحمتك رحمة تغنينا بها عمن سواك 
امين يارب العالمين 
والله يفرج هم كل مسلم ومسلمة ويعطيهم كل مايتمنوا من خير الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## مقنعه

اللهم وفق الجميع

----------


## العروس08

ادعولي الله يكتبلي الحمل الثابت السليم عن قريب لان كان لي اسقاطات سابقة والله يشفيني من اي مرض يسبب الاسقاط او يشفيني من الحسد او سحر يسبب الاسقاط
والله يزيد محبتي في قلب زوجي

موضوع حلو 
والله يستجيب دعائنا ويحقق لكل وحده دخلت الموضوع اللي تتمناه

----------


## بيبي كات

بنات ادعولى ربى يتمم لى صيام رمضان واختم القران كم مرة ويرزقنى بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل ويفرج على همى 
وكل بنات المسلمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Emy24

ادعولي بنات اني اتزوج بالشخص للي ببالي وأنو ربنا يسهلي اموري 

ربي يحقق لكل وحدة اللي بتتمناه... و يفرج همك كل وحدة.. ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج اللي تتمناه

ويرزق كل محرومة بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## اتعبتني وياك

*بنات ادعولي دخيلكم اني اتوظف ويثبتوني وان اللة يهدي زوجي ويبعده عن بنات الحرام بليزززز.*

----------


## نك نيم

*الله يهدي المسلمين والمسلمات .. 

اللهم يا مفرج الهموم .. فرج همووومنا .. ووفقنا لما تحبه وترضاااااااااااه*

----------


## dm3at_rak

اللهم وفق جميع المسلمين والمسلمات ان شاء الله ..

----------


## رومايل

دعواتك لي ربي يفرج كربتي ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي وفي ميزان حسناتج

ادعو لي ربي يحفظ لي زوجي وعيالي

ويغفر لاخوي الله يرحمه
ويثبتنا على الهدايه والصلاح

ويحفظ اخواني وحريمهم وامي وابوي فديتهم

----------


## انتحارالاحلام

يارب توفق الجميع وتيسر لكل بنت نصيبها وادعولنا نحن البنات نتوفق وتتيسر حياتنا والله يحقق احلامنا...
ومشكوورات خواتي والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكن

----------


## ضيفة شرف

ادعولي ربي يرزقني الذريه الصالحه ......لانه خااااااطري من هالدنيا نونو يفرحنا انا وريلي عسى ربي يستجيب

----------


## عاشقة نوني

ادعولي الله يرضى عليكم بالزوج الصالح ..

----------


## زهرة الأحلام

يــــــــــآرب آولــــــــــــد ولآده طبيعيه ويسهل علي يارب العالمين 

ويـآريت ولدي أو بنتـــــــــي يطلعون على ابوهم هع لاتسئلوني ليش هع

----------


## قصايد

اللهم سهل على خواااتي في المنتدى كل امر من امووور حياتهم وارزقهم الخير يا ارحم الراحميييين ,,,
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم سهل على خواااتي في المنتدى كل امر من امووور حياتهم وارزقهم الخير يا ارحم الراحميييين ,,,
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مناويـ

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مشتاقة لهـ

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

اللهم يا حي ياقيوم يا ذو جلال والاكلام يا احد ياصمد بديع سموات والارض استجب لكل دعوة دعوت بها بنات المنتدى
امين يارب

ادعوا لي يا بنات الله يسر ويقدر ويبارك بزواجي من خطيبي قريبا ان شاء الله امييييييييييييييين

----------


## وادي الحلو

اللهم ارحمنا وارحم والدينا وارحم جميع المسلمين

----------


## **زهور**

اللهم اني اسألك الزوج الصالح لكل بنات المنتدى واسألك ان تسهل أمورهم و وتوفقهم و ترحمهم و اغفر لهم ذنوبهم ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همهم وأسألك ان تشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين و ان تسدد ديون جميع المديونين 
اميييييييييين يا رب
ادعولي الله يرزقني الزوج الصالج و يسدد ديون امي

----------


## وحدة صريحة



----------


## Hello Kity

بنااات ادعولي الله ايسر امووور عاجل غير اجل

الله يوفق الجميع وايسر امررركم ويفرج همكم اميييييين ياااارب

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

الله يعطي كل وحده ع نيتها يارب 

ويفرج همومنا ويسهل امورنا يارب

----------


## وحدة صريحة

صلو على النبي محمد ... 

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين .. 

اللـهم ارزقني بمن احببت وبمن أريد .. 
اللهم أجمعني مع .... بالحلال...
اللهم ابعدني واياه عن كل شر ..
اللهم يسر لي أمري وأمره
اللـهم أهد قلب أهله وأهلي ..
اللهم أزل الخوف من قلبي ..
اللهم ثبت قلبي بدينك .. 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وعلى آاله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت فلان33

ادعولي الله ييسر لي امري ويفرج عني همي وكربتي عاجلا غير آجل ويحقق امنيتي دخيلكم لاتنسوني من الدعاء

والله يوفق وييسر الجميييييييييييييع

----------


## BIS-cuit

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وعلى آاله وصحبه اجمعين 
وان يهدينا الله بصلاح العقيدة والتقوى

----------


## حراير@

..ادعو لي ان الله يبطل السحر عني وعن زوجي وعن عيالي..
..اللهم فرج عنا وعن المهمومين..ويسر لبنات المنتدى امورهم واستجب دعوتهم..
اللهم اامين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين..

----------


## خلود44

تسلمين حبيبتي على الموضوع الحلو ^^
*
ممكن طلب صغيرون ..!!!!!!!

أنا محتاجه لدعائكم نتيجه الايلس بتطلع يوم الاحد ادعولـــــــــ بالتوفيق واني ايب 5 
لانه هذا الامتحان بيحدد مصيري ... أتمنى فهمتوا قصــــــــــــدي ...........*

----------


## مناويـ

اللهم استجب دعائناا يارب و يرحمناا برحمتك الواسعهــ و يحقق أحلامنااا ياررب اللهم آآآمين

يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أرحم الراحمين... يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## خلود44

*ممكن طلب صغيرون ..!!!!!!!

أنا محتاجه لدعائكم نتيجه الايلس بتطلع يوم الاحد ادعولي ـ بالتوفيق واني ايب 5 
لانه هذا الامتحان بيحدد مصيري ... أتمنى فهمتوا قصــــــــــــدي ...........*

----------


## رونقة

يارب ينعم عليكم وعلي جميع المسلمين والمسلمات بالصحة والعافية ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين والمسلمات ويرحم امي ويطيل الله في عمر والدي.
يارب فرج هم زوجي واكرمه يا الله بوظيفة تعوضنا على الايام السوداء التي نعيشها آمييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## خلود44

*

يارب فرج همي يا أرحم الراحمين 
يارب نجحني في الايلس ,,,,*

----------


## الجرح ينزف

ادعوا لي ان الله يرجع لي عياااالي من طليقي ويتربووون عندي لانهم وايد متلعوزين مع ابوهم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
ادعوا لي الله يخليكم ويرزقكن بكل اللي في بالكن يارب

----------


## عـرب زايـد

ادعولي بالتوفيق في دراستي ومع زوجي وطفلي وعائلتي وكل من احب
وان الله يغفر لي ويرحمني ويعفو عني ..

----------


## aroma_girl

ادعولي الله يفرج همي

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم فرج هم المهمووومين .. واكشق كرب المكرووووبين .. وافتح علينا ابواب رزقك من حيث نحتسب ومن حيث لا نحتسب .. 

اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاااااااه ... 

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا .. اللهم توفنا وانته راض عنا 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعييييييييييين*

----------


## ساسي ذهب

يااااارب يا رحمن يا رحمن يا رحمن ارجع لنا فقيدنا الغالي عبدالعزيز البديوي بهذا الشهر الفضيل ياارب استجب دعاااءنا يااارب وفرحنا برجعته ساالم غانم معاافى يا رحمن يا رحيم ..
اللهم اشف عمي وابي وارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين اللهم اغفر لنا ولجميع المسلمين والمسلماات الاحيااء منهم والامواات

----------


## ساسي ذهب

يااااارب يا رحمن يا رحمن يا رحمن ارجع لنا فقيدنا الغالي عبدالعزيز البديوي بهذا الشهر الفضيل ياارب استجب دعاااءنا يااارب وفرحنا برجعته ساالم غانم معاافى يا رحمن يا رحيم ..
اللهم اشف عمي وابي شفااءا لا يغادره سقما يااارب اطل باعماارهم ..
وارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين اللهم اغفر لنا ولجميع المسلمين والمسلماات الاحيااء منهم والامواات ..
اللهم أرزقني انا وبنااات المنتدى بأزووووووواج صالحين عااجل غير اجل يا اكرم الاكرمين الله وفقنا لما تحبه وترضى يارب اصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني لنفسي طرفه عين ..

----------


## الدماني5

اللهم يارب تسهل علي اختي الحمل وان شاء الله يهون عليها الطلق وتربي ولادة طبيعية ويسر اموري يارب العالمين
وارزقني الزوج الصالح..

----------


## دلع العاصمه

موضووووووووووووووع ولا احلى
الله يرزق جميع بنات المنتدى بكل شي يتمنوه و اهمهم الصحه و العافيه اللهم امين
انا ادعولي انه الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجلا اللهم امين

----------


## shamo0oh

اللهم يارزاق يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم

اهديني واهدي جميع اخواني واخواتي المسلمات 

يارب اغفرلي واغفرولوالدي و لمن دخل بيتي مؤمناا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات 

ولا تز الظالمين الا تبارا 

يارب اغفر لشيخناا زايد بن سلطان ال نهيان الله يرحمه واغفر لجدي الله يرحمه واغفر لجميع امواتناا 

يارب

وادخلهم جنة الفردوس العلياا

اللهم آمين 

قولوا آمين


يسلموو اختي ع الطرح الغاوي

نتريا الزود من صوبج 

اختج

----------


## خلود44

*اللهم فرج همي وهم المهمومين ..
يارب نجحني في أمتحــــــــــاني فإني عبدك الضعيف مستقبلي كله متوفق على هذا الامتحــــــــــان 
يارب لا تصدمني كثر ما انصدمت بحيــــــــــــاتي 
يااااارب استجيب لدعائـــــــــــــــــــي ><*

----------


## مهرره

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## طيف..عابر

اللهم يا فارج الهم ..يا كاشف الغم.. يا مجيب دعوه المضطرين..
يا رحمن الدنيا و الآخره ورحيمهما .. ارحمنا رحمه تغننا بها عن رحمه من سواك
أسألكـ اللهم أن ترزق أخي 1العودة لوظيفته عاجلا و ليس آجلا وتيسر أموره و تفرج كربه ياربي يارزاق
بيدكـ الامر كله..لا إله إلا أنت الرحمن الرحيم القادر المقتدر
و أسألكـ يا واهب العطايا و مقدر الأرزاق أن يقبل أخي2 و ترزقه بالوظيفة التي يرغب .
"ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب" فارزقهما من عطائكـ و فضلكـ..
اللهم آميـــــــــــن

----------


## أم الميث

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله ربي بيستجيب دعائكم و ابغيكم تدعون لخوية ان الله يوفقة ويحصل شغل في المكان الي يتمناة و يرزقة بنت الحلال الي تفهمة و تصبر علية 
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## همسة حب2009

بنات بليييييز ادعووووولي احمل طبيعي بهالشهر الفضيل والله تعبت من العلاجات 

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين


ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين


ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين


ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين


ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## ام نانو

بنات ادعوا حق اختي الله يتتم لها على خير

----------


## عود لبان

ادعووووووا لي الله يرزقني و يرزق كل محرووومة بالذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله ..

----------


## عسل12

ادعولي بأن الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح قريباً ان شاء الله,,,

----------


## تميز أنثي

*ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 


والله اني تعبت تعبت واااايد 

الله يخليكم ادعواااااااااااا لي يارب ارزقني الزوج الصالح يارب*

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم يا مفرج هم المهمووومين .. وكاشف كرب المكرووووبين .. فرج هم اخواتي المسلمات وارزقهم ازراجا صالحين عاجلا غير اجلا .. انك على كل شي قدييييييير 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعيييييييييين*

----------


## Cappuccino

وانا ادعووولي باالتوفيج في الدنيا والاخره..
وانه الله يسر عليه ولادتي واربي طبيعي ويكون الجنين بخيير.. وطبعا بحسن الخااااتمه
اللهم ارزقنا بحسن الخاتمه
اللهم ارزقنا بحسن الخاتمه
اللهم ارزقنا بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## خلود44

*
أمانه كل وحده تدخل وتقري اللي كتبته ان تدعيلي 

باجر نتيجت الايلس وخاطري انجح وايب السكور المطلوب مني مليت من كثر ما أعيده
و يزاكم ربي ألف خير للي بيدعيلي ^^*

----------


## الدر الثمين

هلا الغالية..
ادعيلي اتزوج الشخص اللي في بالي عاجلا غير اجل,,

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

اللهم يسر اموري وامور غيري

ادعو لي حبايبي ,

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم يا مفرج هم المهموومين .. وكاشف كرب المكرووبين .. اللهم فرج همومنا واكشف كربنا انك على كل شي قدييييييير .. 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## قصايد

يالله يارب ترزق خواتي اللي يتمننه عاجلاً غير آجلا
وترزقهن حسن الخاتمه يالله ياكريم

..


يارب اتوفقني فدنيتي وتستر علي دنيا واخره وتهديني وتصلحني
اللهم اجعلني من اهل التقوى والايمان
وترزقني حسن الخاتمه وترزقني اللي فبالي 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وعلى آلي محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آلي ابراهيم

----------


## ريلي آماراتي

تكفون تكفون تكفون طلبتكم ويااا علي مابجيكم ادعووووووووووا لي ربي يجمعني بزوجي بهالشهر الفضيل ويرزقني منه الذرية الصالحة ويرزقني الوظيفة المباركة وربي تعبت لكن صبراً حميل والله المستعان ولكم من دعوات تسر القلب بس لاتنسوني من صالح دعواتكم ......
لا اله إلا أنت السميع المجيب
لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله إلا أنت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 
لا اله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم اننا في كل ما سألنتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
الهي اسالك ان تغفر لبنات منتدى سيدات الامارات وترحمهم وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء والاموات 
يافارج الكرب يامجيب دعوات المضطرين فرج كربهم واشفي مريضهم واصلح ازواجهم وحالهم واهدهم للطريق المستقيم وقر اعينهن باازواج وذرية صالحيين طيبين وارحم موتاهم وارزق عقيمهن واشفي ازواجهن وقر اعينهن بالذرية الطيبة يا رحمان الدنيا والاخرة يارزاق ياكريم ربي انك على كل شيء قدير ربي اجب دعوتي ولا تخيب رجائي ولاتكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين يارب عجل ولاتؤجل واسبغ علينا من نعمك وبارك لنا فيها ياحي ياقيوم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## خيط وابره

ادعووووووووووووووووووول انا في امس حااااااااااجه لدعاااااااااااااااائكم

ادعولي الله يشفيني ويشفي ولدي من التلعثم وخووووووووووووووف 

ويشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري ويفك عقدة من لساني ويفقه امري يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 

ودعولي بالرزق الله يوسع ويرزقني رزقي 

ويرزقني بزوج الصااااااااااااالح يحبني واحبه ويحترمني ويقدرني ويهتم فيني وطيب وحبوب ورومانسي مثلي ويسر الي الزواج منه بدون مشقه ويكون ولدي وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه بدون مشااااااااااكل من طليقي 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ام سعيد20

الله يحقق مرادكم كلكم يارب ويسهل عليه ولادتي يارب

----------


## لونا777

اللي تبا الثواب صج تدعيلي الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة قولوا امين فديتكم ادعولبدي من خاطر  :Astaghfor:

----------


## فاقدهـ غالي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 


الله ينول كل وحده مرادها و يستجيب دعاءها ،؛ 


اللهم يا نور النور انزل نورا من نورك على فقيد قلبي و اسكنه فسيح جناتك ،؛ 


اللهم اجعلني و جميع سيدات الامارات ممن ادرك رمضان و غفرت له يا رب العالمين ،؛

----------


## اماراتية كيوت

لا اله إلا أنت السميع المجيب
لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله إلا أنت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 
لا اله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم اننا في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
الهي اسالك ان تغفر لأخواتنا في منتدى سيدات الامارات وترحمهم وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
يافارج الكرب يامجيب دعوات المضطرين فرج كربهم واشفي مريضهم واصلح ازواجهم وحالهم واهدهم للطريق المستقيم وقر اعينهن باازواج وذرية صالحيين طيبين وارحم موتاهم وارزق عقيمهن واشفي ازواجهن وقر اعينهن بالذرية الطيبة يا رحمان الدنيا والاخرة يارزاق ياكريم ربي انك على كل شيء قدير ربي اجب دعوتي ولا تخيب رجائي ولاتكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين يارب عجل ولاتؤجل واسبغ علينا من نعمك وبارك لنا فيها ياحي ياقيوم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا الله عدد ماكان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات و السكون
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك
اللهم اشفنا وعافنا واحفظنا و احفظ لنا ذريتنا وقر اعيننا بهم واجعلهم من حفظة القران الكريم

----------


## Ms.Abady

الله اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الآخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 


بنات ادعولي بالذريه الصالحه ،، ادعولي الله يرزقني بيبي 

يا رب ايسر لكل وحده امورها يا رب

----------


## كل شي موجود

يارب ترزق كل بنت تتمنى الستر والزوج اللي تتمناه عاجلا غير آجلا

والله يوفقج جميع بنات المسلمين والمؤمنين ويستر علينا دنيا وآخره

----------


## تركواز

*ادعووووووووووووووووووولي ربي ينجحني في امتحان توفل باجر نتيجتي*

----------


## مطر البلاد

دعائج حلو 
"اللهم ارزقها جمال الخَلق والخُلق، وقوة الدين والبدن، وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة"

----------


## بارونة بوظبي

ادعولي بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا 
وادعولي اني اتوظف لاني محتاجه الوظيفه

طلبتكم لاتردوني
وقولوا آمين
آمين
آمين
آمين

----------


## دلع العاصمه

الله يوفق الجميع وو يحقق لهم امانيكم
وانا ادعوووولي انه الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجلا

----------


## فت فت

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## عنيدة a

اللهم اجمع عنيدة a بالزوج الصالح الذي تتمناه وعجل نصيبها يارب عاجلاً غير آجلاً و سهل عليها جميع امورها .. اللهم آمين ..

----------


## رومنسيات قمر

*حبايبي ادعلولي بتفريج همي والله يرزقني بوظيفه زينه 
وبالزوج الصالحادعولي في الايام العشر ...وفي قيام الله
ربي يستجيب لكل خواتي المسلمات*

----------


## حلم امرأه

اشكرج اختي على الدعاء الطيب من انسانه طيبة مثلج

----------


## همس الأمل

ادعووووووووووووولي بالزوج الصالح عاجلا عير آجل ومايمر هذا الشهر إلا وانا مالجه يارب يا سميع الدعاء قولووا امين ...
لا اله إلا أنت السميع المجيب
لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله إلا أنت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 
لا اله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم اننا في كل ما سألنتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
الهي اسالك ان تغفر لبنات منتدى سيدات الامارات وترحمهم وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء والاموات 
يافارج الكرب يامجيب دعوات المضطرين فرج كربهم واشفي مريضهم واصلح ازواجهم وحالهم واهدهم للطريق المستقيم وقر اعينهن باازواج وذرية صالحيين طيبين وارحم موتاهم وارزق عقيمهن واشفي ازواجهن وقر اعينهن بالذرية الطيبة يا رحمان الدنيا والاخرة يارزاق ياكريم ربي انك على كل شيء قدير ربي اجب دعوتي ولا تخيب رجائي ولاتكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين يارب عجل ولاتؤجل واسبغ علينا من نعمك وبارك لنا فيها ياحي ياقيوم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## المزروعية

الله يوفق كل وحدة فينا لكل الخير ويحفظ لها أهلها وعيالها 
ادعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يحفظلي زوجي وعيالي ويرزقني الله أتمناه 
آمييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## طماطي

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ما يخلص هالشهر الكريم
الا وانت رازقني زووووج صالح 
يااااااااااااااااااارب
صلى عاى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## شوكولاتة لندن

اللهم اشفي جميع مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين وبلغنا يا رب بحسن الخاتمة 
واستغفر الله لي ولكم وتقبل الله طاعتكم

----------


## الغلا كله 2007

اللهم أسألك أن تشفي مرضانا ومرضا المسلمين, وإبعد عنا كيد الكائدين, اللهم أسألك أن لا ينتهي رمضان في هذا العام إلا وقد أبطلت سحر الساحرين و أعين الحاسدين عني وعن أهل بيتي يارحمن يارحيم , أسألك اللهم أن تأخذ بثأرنا منهم يا حي ياقيوم اللهم إنك تمهل ولا تهمل أسألك اللهم أن لا تردني خائبة في هذه الأيام المباركة.


أرجوا منكن الدعاء لي والأهلي بأن يفرج الله كربتنا وهمنا في هذه الأيام المباركة, وجزاكن الله خير

----------


## jro0o7

ادعوووووووووووووووولي الله ينولني مرااااااااادي واتزوج

----------


## فراوله حمرا

اللهم فك كربي ونولني ما اتمناه وازقني رزقا طيبا من فظلك الكريم

واسعدني بقرب من احب عاجلا غير اجلا 

اللهم آمين

----------


## Miss Dio0or

*عجبني هذا عااء فحبيت أنقلة لكن* 
*والله يدينا ويهديكن أجمعييييييين*
*يارب العالمين*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا دعاء مبارك عظيم الشأن جليل المقدار ، قيل إن جبريل عليه السلام والإكرام أتى النبي 
( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فقال :

يا محمد ، السلام يقرئك السلام ، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام ، وقد أوهبك هذا الدعاء الشريف.

يا محمد ، ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار ، وعدد أوراق الأشجار ، و قطر الأمطار ، بوزن السماوات والأرضيين ، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له .

يا محمد ، هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش ، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها ، وجميع ما فيها .

أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به ، وبهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة ، وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلى ربه ببركته .

ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن من عذاب القبر ، ومن الطعن والطاعون وينصر ببركته على أعدائه.

يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة ، ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها ، والخلق يوم عر صات القيامة ينظرون إليه نبي من الأنبياء .

يا محمد ، من صام يوماً واحداً وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت كان ، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور – عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر ، فتقول الملائكة : يا إله السماوات والأرض ، من هذا العبد – فيجيبهم النداء ، يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبيدي قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة . ثم ينادى المنادى من قبل الله تعالى أن اصرفوه إلى جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

يا محمد ، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى ، وقطر الأمطار ، وورق الأشجار ، ووزن الجبال ، وعدد ريش الطيور ، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات ، وعدد الوحوش والدواب ، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله ، ولو صارت البحار مداداً ، والأشجار أقلاماً ، والإنس والجن والملائكة ، وخلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفنى المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ، ولا يقدرون على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء .

وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله تعالى عنه ، بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان .

وقال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله تعالى عنه ، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء .

وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله تعالى عنه . كلما أردت أن أنظر إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في المنام ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء .

وقال سيدنا على بن أبى طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضى عنه ، كلما أشرع في الجهاد ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء وكان الله تعالى ينصرني على الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء .

ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً ، شفاه الله تعالى – أو كان فقيراً ، أغناه الله تعالى .

ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه ، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمنا شر الشيطان ، وجور السلطان .

قال سيدنا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : قال لي جبريل :

يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر ، لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت ، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم .

وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه للمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعد الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم . فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً إن شاء الله تعالى .

فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته ، وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير – وبعباده خبير – والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين .

(((((الدعاء)))))))))

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ، ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير – وإليه المصير – وهو على كل شئ قدير .

لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربو بيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض ، يا عماد السماوات والأرض ، يا جبار السماوات والأرض ، يا ديان السماوات والأرض ، يا وارث السماوات الأرض ، يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض ، يا عالم السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة .

اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد . لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ، ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور .

الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره .

الله أكبر ليس كمثله شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير .

اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي ، وتكشف بها كربى ، وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغنى بها فقرى ، وتذهب بها شرى ، وتكشف بها همي وغمى ، وتشفى بها سقمي ، وتقضى بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي … يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم إليك مددت يدي ، وفيها عندك عظمت رغبتي ، فاقبل توبتي ، وارحم ضعف قوتي ، واغفر خطيئتي ، واقبل معذرتي ، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً ، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت ، ولا معطى لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا باسط لما قبضت ، ولا مقدم لما أخرت ، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت .

اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام ، وأنت المجير فلا تضام وأنت على كل شئ قدير .

اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ، ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك . . ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك .

اللهم أنى أسألك يا فارج الهم ، ويا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم لك أسلمت ، وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت ، وما أسررت ، وما أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب العرش العظيم .

اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها يا خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين.

اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رءوفاً رحيماً يا خير المسئولين ، يا أكرم المعطين ، يا رب العالمين .

اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وعزرائيل ، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ، ووفقني لما تحب وترضى ، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة ، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني ، وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً ، وحافظاً ونصيراً .

آمين يا رب العالمين

اللهم استر عورتي ، وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي ، ومن يميني وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقى ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين .

اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء ، وعيش السعداء والنصر على الأعداء ، ومرافقة الأنبياء والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين .

اللهم إني أسألك ، يا رفيع الدرجات ، يا منزل البركات ، يا فاطر الأرضيين والسماوات ، أسألك يا الله يا من ضجت إليك الأصوات بأصناف اللغات ، يسألونك الحاجات ، حاجتي عليك لا تبخل علي في دار البلاء ، إذا نسيني أهل الدنيا والأهل والغرباء ، واعف عنى ولا تؤاخذني بذنوبي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسي كليمك ، وعيسي نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزابور داود ، وفرقان محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بلحمي ودمي وسمعي وبصري ، وتستعمل به جسدي ، وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك ، يا رب العالمين .

سبحان الذي تقدس عن الأشياء ذاته ، ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته ، واحد لا من قله ، وموجود لا من علة ، بالبر معروف ، و بالإحسان موصوف ، معروف بلا غاية ، وموصوف بلا نهاية ، أول بلا ابتداء ، وآخر بلا انقضاء ، ولا ينسب إليه البنون ولا يفنيه تداول الأوقات ، ولا توهنه السنون ، كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته ، وأمره بين الكاف والنون ، بذكره أنس المخلصون ، وبرؤيته تقر العيون ، وبتوحيده أبتهج الموحدون ، هدى أهل طاعته إلى صراطه المستقيم وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمه القديم ، ويرى حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، ويسبحه الطير في وكره ، ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره ، وتطمئن القلوب المجلة بذكره وكشف ضره ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ، أحاط بكل شئ علماً ، وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرماً وحلماً ، ليس كمثله شئ ، وهو السميع البصير .


اللهم اكفنا السوء بما شئت ، وكيف شئت ، إنك على ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم المولى ويا نعم النصير ، غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، سبحانك لا نحصى ثناء عليك كما أثنيت على نفسك .

جل وجهك ، وعز جاهك ، يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ، ويحكم ما يريد بعزته ، يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .

لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين 

يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم .

لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين .

لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين .

لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين.

لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا. يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة عين العابدين.

لا إله إلا أنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه .

سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين .

سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار.

سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور.

سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور .

سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير ، ولا وزير ، وهو على كل شئ قدير .

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد واجعلنا على الإسلام ثابتين ، ولفرائضك مؤدين وبسنة نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) متمسكين ، وعلى الصلاة محافظين ، وللزكاة فاعلين ، ولرضاك مبتغين ، وبقضائك راضين ، وإليك راغبين ، يا حي يا قيوم ، إنك جواد كريم ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ، ومعين الضعفاء ، ومثيب الشاكرين .

الحمد لله جبار السماوات . عالم الخفيات . منزل البركات . قابل التو بات . مفرج الكربات . كريم مجيد .

اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصري ، والشياطين منهزمين عنى ، والصالحين قرنائي ، والعلماء أصفيائي ، والجنة مأواي والفوز نجاتي . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللهم إني أصبحت وأمسيت ، في ذمتك وجوارك وكنفك وعياذ وأمنك وعافيتك ومعافاتك ، على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص وملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ودين محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

الحمد لله حمداً يكون عليه تمام الشكر بما أنعمت علينا .

الحمد لله الواحد القهار ، العزيز الجبار ، الرحيم الغفار ، لا تخفى عليه الأسرار ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شئ عنده بمقدار .

اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباح ، ومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ذنب لا إله إلا أنت . بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) تب علينا .

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .

فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم ، وكذلك ننجى المؤمنين .
اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير ، يا سميع يا بصير ، يا من لا شريك له ولا وزير ، يا خالق السماوات والأرضيين . والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة البائس الخائف المستجير ، ويا رازق الطفل الصغير .

يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبار عنيد ، أسألك وأدعوك دعاء المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، ومفاتح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسنى وأسرارها المتصلة ، أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترني وتكشف همي وغمى وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلماً نافعاً ويقيناً صادقاً وأن ترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والآخرة وأن تفرج عنى كل ضيق وشدة وأن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتقضى حوائجنا يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام – برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وكاشف الغمة وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً والحمد لله رب العالمين .

تم الدعـــاء والحمد لله

وانا اسفة لمن احسسوا بالملل او الأطالة افادنا الله وا اياكم جميعا 
*

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

ياااارب يااارب يا مجيب دعوه الداعي اذا دعاء 


يااارب ارزقني بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل في عشر الاواخر 

اللهم امين امين امين امين 


وارزق جميع بنات منتدي سيدات ع قد نيتهم الصالحه 

اللهم امين 


http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/list...26855&type=wma

دعاء ختم القران يستجاب الدعاء بعد 


ادعو لي معاكم
 :Ast Green:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## قلب خقاق

*الله يوفقكم يـآرب ويتقبل صيـآمكم وطآعآتكم وقيامكم يـآرب ^^
آدعـولي الله يوفقني ويرزقني بالوظيفه يـآرب ويرزق الكـل يـآرب ^^*

----------


## شمشوم

ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

مشكورة وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## الكرسي

بنات ادعولي الله يوفقني انا وبناتي وزوجي ويحمينا من كل شر ويغفر ذنوبنا وخطايانا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس قولو آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## مسافره بسيكل

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله

----------


## موازيـ

هلا والله اشحالكم مشكورين ع الطرح الموضوع
بنات بليز بليز بليز ادعولي ان الله يضعفني ها لمتن املعوزني وادعولي الله يوفقني في دراستي ويدخلنا جنات الخلد ويغفر ذنوبنا يا راحم الراحمين

----------


## AMOLAH

اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الصالح في هذا الشهر الكريم آمين 
"أرجو منكم الدعاء لي بالزوج الصالح في القريب العاجل آمين"

----------


## وله بوظبي

امييين الله يحقق لكن اللي في بالكن ان شالله

رب سخر لي زوجي وسخرني له
ورب لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين ,,

ادعوولي =)

----------


## jody abot

أدعو لي إنه الله يغفر لي ويهدي ريلي ويحفظ عيالي ويجعلهم من الذرية الصالحة ويرزقني ببنت ويفرج همي وديني
ويجعلنا من العتقاء من النار في هذا الشهر الكريم

----------


## عيون الشمس

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## optmistic_lady

ادعوووووووووووووووووووولي الدعاء اللي في توقيعي

----------


## علومي زينة

اللهم وفق كل من مر بهــذا الموضوع و ارفع شأنه و شأن أهله في الدنيا و الآخرة

اللهم حقق أمانينا و يسر أمرنا و أغفر عنا في الدنيا و الآخرة 

اللهم أرزق كل فتاة الزوج الصالح الذي ترضاه و ترضى خلقه و دينه 

اللهم أنزل علينا سكينة من عندك تهدينا و تشرح صدورنا لذكرك و شكرك و حمدك

اللهم بارك لنا في أهالينا و أعمالنا و ما تنفق يميننا 

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض و تحت الأرض و يوم العرض

اللهم اختم لنا هذا الشهر الكريم بالرحمة و المغفرة و العتق من النيران

اللهم تقبل.. اللهم تقبل.. اللهم تقبل

آميييييييين

----------


## قلب ميت

ادعوووووووووووووووولي الله يفررررررررررررررررررج همي

----------


## فراوله حمرا

*الله يوفق كل العضوات هون بالمنتدى ويفرجها على كل انسانة مهمومة*

*ادعولي الله يرزقني الي ببالي  ويفرجها علي*

----------


## um_abduallah

حبيت ادعي لكل محروومة من الذرية الله يفرح قلبج ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحة قريبا غير آجل يارب

----------


## عذراي22

والله موضوع رائع وارجو ان تدعوا لي بالهداية والايمان وان يرزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة ويهدي بالي لاني والله اخواتي بحاجة الدعاء 
ويار تفرج هم كل مسلم 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## امـ الفجر

*السلام عليكم بنات
وكل عام وانتن بخير يارب
ادعولي يارب سهل امري ويسره..وفتحلي باب رزقك ياحي يا قيوم
امين امين امين
يارب العالمين*

----------


## ميثانة

ادعولي بالحمل

----------


## ااام زايد

*ادعولي الله يزيد المحبه بيني وبين ريلي ويتمم زواجنا ع خير ...


مشكورات حبايبي*

----------


## ميروووه

سبحان الله انا دوم ادعي للخوات الي يبن ايعرسن والي حتى عندهن هم عسى الله ايفرج همهن ويرزق كل وحده بالي ف نفسها ويرزق كل محرومه بالذريه الصالحه .. وانتو ادعوا لي الله يشفي ريلي واعيالي يارب ويشفي كل مسلم يارب العالمين 


ميروووه

----------


## آخر دلع

الله يوفق كل بنات المنتدى 
الله يرزق كل محرومه بالذرية الصالحة آجلا غير عاجلا والله يرزقني وياكم
اللهم أرزقنا حسن الخاتمة
اللهم أسترنا ف الدنيا والآخرة
اللهم سخر لي زوجي واجعله قرة عين لي واجعلني قرة عين له
اللهم تقبل منا كل عمل صالح في هذا الشهر الكريم وسائر الأيام
اللهم أغفر ذنوبنا
قولوااا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## BaDr_el_BDoOr

الله يرزقنا كلنا الجنة والمغفرة والعتق من النار ويرزقنا الشهادة

الله يرزق خالتي وبنت خالي وبنت عمي بالزوج الصالح اللي يعوض عليهم

الله يرزقني الريل اللي في بالي أو زوج صالح وبالصفات الحسنة والاخلاق اللي اتمناها

الله يرزقنا كلنا حياه سعيدة وهانئة واهل محبين وانا نكون كلنا بارين باهلنا واهلنا بارين فينا وعيالنا يبرونا ونحن نبر عيالنا ونكون نصل ارحامنا 
الله يارب يرزق كل عانس ولا ارمله ولامطلقة أو يعوض عليها باخير من هالشي
الله يرزق كل اللي محرومين من العيال الذرية الصالحة البارة فيهم وهم بعد يكونون بارين بذريتهم
الله يوفق الجميع ويشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين

والله يهدينا كلنا يارب للطريق الصحيح ويفرج كربتنا ويهدي سرنا ويصلح بالنا

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Sharooof

بنات ادعولي ان الله يفرج همي ويرزقني ويحقق لي اللي اتمناه عاجلاً غير آجل
وادعو حق ابو ربيعتي بهالدعاء: 
اللهـم إشفـي أبـويـه سيــف وعــافـه وأعفــوا عنــه
اللهـم رد إليـه عافيتــه وأزل عنـه البــلاء 
يــاسميـــع الدعــــاء

ويزاكم الله خير..

الله يفرج همي وهم كل مهموم ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب... اللهم آميـــن

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم يا مفرج هم المهموومين ... ويا كاشف كرب المكرووبين .. اللهم فرج هم بنات المسلمين .. واكشف كرب بنات المسلمين .. انك على كل شي قدير 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعييييييييييين*

----------


## ضحكة آلطفولة

فديتكم بنات ادعوولي الله يوفقكم يااارب ..

----------


## طيف..عابر

خواتي ادعولي ان الله يفرج همي ويرزقني ويحقق لي اللي اتمناه عاجلاً غير آجل

و يسر أمور أخي و يفرج كربه. ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب..

اللهم أنت الرزاق ذو القوة المتين..

يارب ترزق كل بنات المسلمين أزواجا صالحين.. و تهب لكل من حرم من الذرية ذرية صالحه..

ربي اغفر وارحم أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم مغفرة ورحمة عامة

----------


## صباح الحب

يا رب اغفر لجميع المسلمين و المسلمات 
ادعولي ربي يحقق اماني

----------


## هنايف

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## um saoody

***** اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا ******

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


اللهم اغفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر لأبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي وارحمه

اللهم اغفر لأبي وارحمه ، وعافه واعف عنه ، لقِّه الأمن والبشرى والكرامة والزلفى ، 
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته ، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن إساءته ،
اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
أبدله أهلاً خيراً من أهله ، وداراً خيراً من داره ، وجيراناً خيراً من جيرانه ، ونور له في قبره مد بصره يارب العالمين
,,, اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه يارب العالمين ,, 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ، ولا تفتنا بعده ، واغفر لنا وله 
ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات 




اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 


قال الله جل في علاه 

(وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا) 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت.... ، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنئا بالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب ، اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 


اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك 

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة 

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك 

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل 

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمـــرها 

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها، و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها 

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها 

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر 

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها..... اللهم آمين 

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها 

اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها 

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله و أصحابه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين 

*************
اللهم اني اسألك من خير ما سألك به محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم واستعيذ بك من شر ما استعاذ به محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم 
اللهم ارزق مرسل و قارىء الرسالة مغفرتك بلا عذاب وجنتك بلا حساب ورؤيتك بلا حجاب 
اللهم ارزقنا زهو جنانك ، وشربه من حوض نبيك واسكنه دار تضيء بنور وجهك 
اللهم لا تجعل لنا في هذه الدنيا همًا إلا فرجته ولا دينًا إلاقضيته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة إلا يسرتها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان ويبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان ..اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## سلطانة الغرام

ادعولي ادخل جنة الفردس وحسن الخاتمه وعيالي يبروني فيني انا وابوهم ويحفضهم لنا ويجعلهم من الصالحين وادعولي ريلي مايحب حد غيري

----------


## الفرج جريب

اللهم اغفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر لأبي وامي وخويتينى ورحهما

اللهم اغفرلهما وارحمهما ، وعافهما واعف عنهما ، لقِّنهم الأمن والبشرى والكرامة والزلفى ، 
اللهم إن كانو محسنين فزد في حسناتهم ، وإن كانو مسيئين فتجاوز عن إساءتهم ،
اللهم اغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ، نقهم من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
أبدلهما أهلاً خيراً من أهلهما ، وداراً خيراً من دارهما ، وجيراناً خيراً من جيرانهم ، ونور له في قبرهم مد بصرهم يارب العالمين
,,, اللهم اجعل قبرهم روضه من رياض الجنه يارب العالمين ,, 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجرهم ، ولا تفتنا بعدهم ، واغفر لنا ولهم 
ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات .

اللهم الهمنا الصبر والسلوان


اللهم وفق اهلينا وصديقاتي و جميع بنات المنتدى لخير ماتحب وترضاه وارزقهم بلوغ ليلة القدر

ونولهم جميع مايتمنوه


اللهم اختم بالاعمال الصالح اجالنا وارزقنا بحسن الخانمه وجنة الفردوس

اللهم نولني كل ما اتمناه

واقضى لى أموري الدنيويه والاخرويه

اللهم بلغني ليلة القدر واعتق رقبنا من النار

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

"اللهم آمين"

----------


## فطومه87

انشا الله ..يااارب تثبت لي حملي ,,,وحمل اختي ...ووتسهل ولادة ام عادل .....
اللهم اجعله مسلما صالحا عابدا ذاكرا..
حافظا للقران الكريم وممن يعملون به..
اللهم اجعله بارا بوالديه وأهله..
اللهم حسن خلقه وخلقه ..
اللهم أعذه من شياطين الأنس والجن..
اللهم سهل ويسر حمله وولادته..
اللهم أقر عيني به..
اللهم ارزقني ولدا واجعله تقيا ذكياواجعله سليما معافى ولا تجعل في خلقه زيادة ولانقصان ..
واجعل عاقبته إلى الخير...
اللهم إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا...
فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم...
اللهم اصلح لي ذاتي وذريتي...
اللهم استودعتك هذا الجنين فحسن في خلقه وأخلاقه يا ربالعالمين..
اللهم اني اسألك هون الطلق وحسن الخلق ..
اللهم آمين.

"اللهم إني أستودعك جنيني الذي في رحمي، أنت الذي لا تضيع ودائعك يا الله"
"اللهم ارزقه جمال الخَلق والخُلق، وقوة الدين والبدن، وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة"

اللهم ياأرحم الراحمين , اللهم أكتب طفلي الذي في بطني من السعداء ..
اللهم اكتب له العمر الطويل بالعمل الصالح ...
اللهم اكتب له الرزق الواسع , اللهم واكتبه من الصالحين ...
اللهم اجعله من حفظة كتابك والعاملين به ...
اللهم اكتب له المعافاة في الدين والدنيا ...
اللهم اجعله بارا بوالديه , اللهم اجعله قرة عين لوالديه ...
اللهم اهديني واهدي أبيه بتربيته التربية الصالحة التي ترضى عنا بها ..
اللهم اكتب له الجهاد في سبيلك وفي سبيل نصر إسلامك ...
اللهم اكتب له الشهادة في سبيلك وفي سبيل نصرة إسلامك ...

اللهم إن كنت كتبته من الطالحين , فاكتبه من الصالحين ,,,
اللهم إن كنت كتبته من الأشقياء , فاكتبه من السعداء ,,,
اللهم إن كنت كتبت له الرزق القصير , فاكتب له الرزق الطويل ,,,
اللهم إن كنت كتبت له العمر القصير في العمل الصالح , فاكتب له العمر الطويل في العمل الصالح ,


دعــاء يفضــل قولــه بعـد كـــل صــلاه:-
**اللهم ان كنت قدرت جنينا في بطني , أسألك أن تجعله سليما معافى من كل عاهه وبلاء , وأن تجعله في أحسن صورة, اللهم واجعله من عبادك الصالحين , اللهم وأنبته نباتا حسنا , واجعله من حفظة كتابك بمنك ورحمتك وعفوك يااللــــه.

**اللهم اني استودعك ما خلقت في رحمي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه, اللهم احفظه,واجعله سليم معافى لا زيادة في خلقه ولانقصان..........



امين ..امين..

----------


## ×روحي×تحبك×

اللهم اعتق رقاب جميع عضوات المنتدى من النار

و وفقهم الى ماتحب و ترضى ..

----------


## salwah

خواتي ادعو لي بأن ربي يرزقني طفل انا متزوجه من سنه وبعدي ما حملت

اتمنى ربي يقبل كل دعوات خواتي ويحقق امانيهم يااا رب

( اللهم انت عفو كريم تحب العفو فعوا عنا )

----------


## غزلاااان

خواتي ادعولي ان الله يفرج همي ويرزقني بالانسان الي اباه ويحقق لي اللي اتمناه عاجلاً غير آجل.. 

و يسر أمور أخويه . ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب..

وربي يرزق كل وحده بتدعيلي والا مابتدعيلي بكل شي يتمنونه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب...

----------


## غرووورانثى

ادعولي بنات وانا محتاجه صدق لدعاءكم الله يسر امري ويفرج همي وييسر وسهل امر خطوبتنا انا واللي فبالي ويتمم ع خير خطوبتنا ويفرج علينا وييسر امر كل مسلم ويفرج هم كل مسلم اللهم امييييييييييييييين

----------


## احلى عيناوية

يااااااااارب كل وحده دعت الله يحقق لها اللي في بالها يارب ويوفق اللي يابت الفكره ان شاء الله 

وياااااااااارب توفقني اني ارزق بالذريه الصالحه وتقر عيني يااااااااااااااااااااارب ولا ينكسر خاطري يارب ويفرحني ان شاء الله لما يرضاه في الدنيا والاخره 

ويعتق رقاااااااااابنا من النار ويدخلنا الجنان يااااااااارب ويحسن خواتمنا 


وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى اال سيدنا محمد

----------


## شوق _ زايد

اللهم اغفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر لأبي وامي وخويتينى ورحهما

اللهم اغفرلهما وارحمهما ، وعافهما واعف عنهما ، لقِّنهم الأمن والبشرى والكرامة والزلفى ، 
اللهم إن كانو محسنين فزد في حسناتهم ، وإن كانو مسيئين فتجاوز عن إساءتهم ،
اللهم اغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ، نقهم من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
أبدلهما أهلاً خيراً من أهلهما ، وداراً خيراً من دارهما ، وجيراناً خيراً من جيرانهم ، ونور له في قبرهم مد بصرهم يارب العالمين
,,, اللهم اجعل قبرهم روضه من رياض الجنه يارب العالمين ,, 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجرهم ، ولا تفتنا بعدهم ، واغفر لنا ولهم 
ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات .

اللهم الهمنا الصبر والسلوان


اللهم وفق اهلينا وصديقاتي و جميع بنات المنتدى لخير ماتحب وترضاه وارزقهم بلوغ ليلة القدر

ونولهم جميع مايتمنوه


اللهم اختم بالاعمال الصالح اجالنا وارزقنا بحسن الخانمه وجنة الفردوس

اللهم نولني كل ما اتمناه

واقضى لى أموري الدنيويه والاخرويه

اللهم بلغني ليلة القدر واعتق رقبنا من النار

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

"اللهم آمين"

----------


## مذهـــلة

الله يشفي بويه

----------


## حوااء

اللهم ارزقنى حسن الخاتمة لى وللجميع المسلمين

----------


## miss 36sah

**

*دعيـــت لبعض البنات قد ما قدرت ^.^*

*ادعولي الله يوفقني + أييب النسبه اللي أتمناها + الله يتمم حمل ماماتي + الله يعتقني من النار وياكم* 

*[ اللهم حقق لكل وحده بتدعيلي أمنياتها ]*

----------


## حرمه يديده

بنات ادعوا لي بالهدايه و اني اشتغل و اساعد ريلي .. و اتنسد شهيتي و اضععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععف ... 

بارك الله فيكن و جعله في ميزان حسناتكن ..

----------


## هنوف الباديه

بناااااااااات ادعولي ان االله يوفقني اللي متقدم لي الحين والله يسهل اموره
لان انسان ما يتعوض
ادعوليييييييييييييييييي

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير ودعاءنا مستجاب بإذن الله

ادعو خواتي لمريضنا ربي يشفيه يارب
ياربي ياودود يا ودود ياذا العرش المجيد يا فعالاً لما تريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا يضام وبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن تصلي وتسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم وتشفي مريضنا
وتتحسن حالته ويسترد عافيته وينشرح صدره وربي يتمم العافية عليه 
ياربي يشفيه ويشفي سائر مرضى المسلمين آمين 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## salama2

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار 
اللهم افرج عن اخي الذي كمل 8سنوات في السجن 
اللهم اميييييين 
يا الاخوات ارجوكم ادعو حق اخوي

----------


## لوله الحلوة

ادعولي ربي يشفيني ويفرج همي يارب

محتاجه دعواتكم فديتكم

----------


## حياة الطير

اللهم استر علينا دنيا وآخره اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات 
اللهم بارك لي في زوجي وابعد عنه الحرام 
اللهم بارك لي في ذريتي ووفقهم واجعلهم من البارين لي ولوالدهم

----------


## خريشوه بوظبي

ياارب استر عليناا وع امو محمد يااربق العاالميين ياارب فرح قلووبناا ويسر اموورناا

ياارب ارزقنا الازوااج الصاالحيييييييييييين ياارب العالميييييييييييييين


ياارب نجحناا في الايلتس ياارب ياارب

----------


## Miss Sam

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ,المسلمين والمسلمات ,الأحياء منهم والأموات ,انك انت سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء

اللهم حقق لكل مسلم ومسلمة في هذا المنتدى أو خارجه مايتمناه ويتضرع به اليك يارب العالمين 

اللهم استجب دعواتهم فأنت أكرم الأكرمين وأنت الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم انك بما أنزلت الينا من خير فقراء ... فاهدنا إلى صراطك المستقيم وهدي نبيك الأمين

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا أجمعين ... اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا أجمعين ...اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا أجمعين

اللهم اهدي كل ضال ... وثبت كل تائب ... وارحم كل مسلم يحرص على طاعتك في أناء الليل والنهار

اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق والرياء والكذب...اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق والرياء والكذب...اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق والرياء والكذب

اللهم يارب العرش العظيم...احسن خاتمتنا... اجعل القران رفيقنا في قبورنا ...واجعل الطاعات شاهدة علينا ... وتقبل منا ياكريم ياعليم ...

اللهم وفق أختي لما تحب وترضا فإني أحبها فيك حباً لا يعلمه سواك ... اللهم اجعل نصيبها ميسراً أمامها وأبعد عنها كل شر وكل حاسد ... وسخر لها الخير أينما كان .. وارزقها من رزقك وارحمها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ... 

اللهم اهدي اخوتي أجمعين ...اللهم سخر لهم زوجاتهم ...وأعمهم عن كل مايغضبك ونور صدورهم بحبك وحب زوجاتهم وذريتهم ... اللهم ألف بين قلوبهم وقلوب زوجاتهم وأبنائهم ...اللهم ألف بين قلوب جميع أسر المسلمين واجعلنا متلاحمين ولا تجعلنا متفارقين ...بيدك الخير كله يا أجود الأجودين .

اللهم اغفر لوالدي وأنر قبره ... اللهم ارزقه الفردوس الأعلى مع النبين والصديقين والشهداء ... اللهم اعفو عنه وارحمه ... ياعظيم ياكريم

اللهم اغفر لوالدتي ... واهدها يارب العالمين ... وابعد عنها كل ما يضر واحفظها واسترها ونور قلبها بالإيمان

اللهم سامحني في تقصيري في أي عبادة أو قول أو عمل ... اللهم لا تجعل في قلبي ظلماً ولا غلاً ولا شراً ولا كبراً ولا نفاقاً ولا كراهية لأحد ... اللهم سامحت جميع من ظلمني أو تكلم عني بسوء ... وأتوكل عليك فأنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل

اللهم سهل أموري مع خطيبي ...واجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين المفضلين ... اللهم ثبتنا على دين الحق ...اللهم اعنا على طاعتك واعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ... واهدنا إلى صراطك المستقيم ...اللهم سهل أمور زواجنا وابعد عنا كل شر وكبر وكل حاقد وحاسد واحفظنا فاننا نستودعك أنفسنا وقلوبنا التي هي ملكك ياعليم ياحكيم

اللهم اجعل احلى لحظاتي مع خطيبي لحظة مشاركتنا الطاعات واعنا على فعل الخيرات وانزل علينا من بركتك ورحمتك مايعيننا على مشقة هذه الدنيا ...وكسب جنتك ياحي ياقيوم

اللهم وفق جميع من أحب وارحمهم واغفر لهم ... واجعلنا أمة حية القلوب والعقول ... واجعلنا أمة خيرة ومباركة 

ولا إله إلا الله ...محمداً رسول الله

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله واستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم ... 

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فالعالمين انك لحميد مجيد...

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

الله يرزق الكل باللي يتمناه ان شاء الله 
يزااكم الله خير أباكم تدعون لي بالنسبة الحلوة ف السنة الياية اللي ترفع الرااس و الله يسهل أموري
ووو بعد بحفظ القرآن و جنة الفردوس ..^^\\
ادعووولي ان شاء الله بيستجاب دعائكم والله يعطيكم على كثر نيتكم ان شاء الله
ياااااا رب يا كريم ارزق كل بنت باللي تتمناه و تحبه ~ اللهم آمين 
اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاااء هذا الشهر الكريم أجمعين

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

ربي اغفرلي ولوالدي ووالد والدي وزوجي واخواتي واخواتي واهلي وابنائي وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ...

رب احسن خاتمتنا وادخلنا جنتك واهدنا الى صراطك المستقيم يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## لزق شفاف

اللهم يارب اغفر لنا ذنوبنا جميعا 

وادخلنا فسيح جناتك وبلغنا شفاعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

الله يارب ثبت قلبنا على دينك ونجنا من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 



اللهم يارب حقق الذي في بالي ^^ 

وانصر اخواننا في فلسطين 

اللهم يارب يارب يااااااااااااااااااااارب ادخلنا جناتك الواسعة وتقبل صلواتنا 

ووفقنا في دنيانا واخرتنا يارب العالمين

----------


## m-zoon

اللهم يسر امورنا و سهل امورنا يا رب

وارزقنا بالرفقة الصالحة ....................


يارب يسر لي امري ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## عيون أبويا

بنات أدعن لي انه الله يشكف سر إلي ظللمني 

ويحقق إلي في خاطري يارب حقق أمنيه كل وحده تتمنى 
يارب اشف كل مريض واعط كل فقير وارحم كل كبير وصغير وحنن قلب كل قاسي وقرب كل ابن وانبه من اهلها واحسن خاتمنا يارب العالمين 
يارب اغفر لي ولولدي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمومنين والمؤمنات 

يا رب فرح قلب كل فقير ومحتاج لك يارب

----------


## ميره ابوظبي

ادعولي يا بنات انه الله يرزقني بزوج الصالح يا رب 
امييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## أم بدوره

ادعولي يا بنات اتوظف هذي السنة

----------


## ام خالد2010

ادعوووووووولي ان الله يفرج علينا وعلا امت محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم كربت الدين ويسر امور عيالي وعيال المسلمين امين يارب العالمين

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ادعوا يا بنات الله يوفق خواني وابوي ويفتح لهم باب رزقه

----------


## elbzeya

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يوفق جميع العضوات ان شاء الله ويحقق امنياتهم يارب 
ادعولي يا بنات ان الله يوفقني ويستر علي ويعجل بنصيبي ويرزقني بالرجل الصالح ...

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في صاحبة الموضوع ورزقها الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه واستجاب لدعواتكم جميعا

ادعولي خواتي الفاضلات ان الله يهديلي ريلي ويرده لي رداً جميلا ويسخره لي ويعمي عينه عن غيري عاجلا غير آجل وانه ما يتزوج عليّ وينلغي عرسه يارب قبل رمضان وانه يحقق اللي أتمناه والله ينوِّل خواتي العضوات كل اللي يتمنونه ويبعد وجوهنا عن النار
اللهم آآآآآآآمين
إنه على كل شيء قدير وبالإجابةِ جدير

لا تنسوني بدعواتكم الله يرضى عليكم

أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه

----------


## ليونيل

الله يوفق جميع بنات وحريم المنتدى يا رب 
والله ينول كل وحجه مطالبها (من كل قلبي)
ادعولي احصل الوظيفه الي ابيي ويسراموري

----------


## لمياء دبي

بنات ادعولي انه الله يفرج همي وييسر اموري ويستر على بناتي ويهديهن ويرزقهن بازواج صالحين 
ياودود ياودود ياودود اعطني الصحه والعافية وافتح لي ابواب الخير وابعد عني الاشرار
اللهم اكفنيهم بماشئت

----------


## ام وزوز

اللهم يحقق امنياتكم جميع 
والله يسهل علي الولاده ويهون علي الطلق وكل الحوامل يارب
والله يرزق كل محرومه بالدريه الصالحه واللي مب متزوجه بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله
والله يستر علينا جميعا دنيا واخره

----------


## سنفورة ضخمة

وانا خواتي 
ادعوا لي بالذريه الصالحه ولكل وحده تتمنى شوفة ضناها 

وادعوا لكل العزابية بالعرس ان شاء الله والإستقرار 

وادعوا لكل مريض بالصحة والعافيه يارب

الله يرزقنا الجنه بغير حساب ولا عقاب يارب

----------


## ๏̯͡๏ ĞŋăăĐ

آمييين يا رب العالمين

عسا ربي يتقبل دعائكن ويفتحها في ويوهكن ويعطيكن ع قد نيتكن .. آآآمين

وربي يحفظلي أماية وأمهاتكن اجمعين




والسامع يقول آمين ..

----------


## ام الابطال4

الله يوفق جميع عضوات المنتدى 
ادعواالله يخليلي ابو العيال والعيال ويهديهم ان شاء الله 
وادعولي بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## %المزايا%

اللهم برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا 
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين فمنا الصابرين ومنا المحتسبين ومنا ذو الرجاء الشديد 
اللهم استجب لدعاؤنا وارحمنا واغفر لنا وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحيم

----------


## هنات الرؤؤح

اللهم اغفر لي ولجمييع المسلميين والمسلماات الاحياء منهم والامواات وفقنا دنيا واخر وتبعد عنا كل حاسد وظاالم وتستر علينا دنيا واخره 
وتيسر اموري انا وريلي وبنتي وتحقق الي فباالي وبااال جمييييع بناات المتندى 
امييييين

----------


## حبيبتي م

ياااااااااااااااارب
فرجك يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

بنات ادعولى ربنا يتمم خطوبتى على خير خلاص 23_7باقى ايام 
وادعو لوالدى وولدتى بالشفاء وربنا يخليهم ليه
وادعولى بالستر وراحه البال وربنا ييسر امورى انا وخطيبى ويرزقنا من حيث لانحتسب
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ارزقنى بنعمه راحت البال انا وكل المسلمين

----------


## فنكي

الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## احلى مزيونه

يارب يحقق لكم امنياتكم ويرزقكم بالزوج الصالح وتستانسون طول حياتكم
والله يشفي كل مريضه ومريض ..وييسر لكم كل ماتتمنون والله يعوض الجميع بالخير ياااارب 

اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة
اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين

اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين

اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم

اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

والدعاء لجميع يااارب
والله يشفي بنوتي يارب والله يخلي لي زوجي

----------


## أم سارونه~~

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

يااااارب أرزقنااااااا الخير في حياتنااا

----------


## ام حروووووب

ادعولي انه الله يخليلي ريلي وولدي ويبعد عنا عيال الحرام يارب العالمين الله 
الله يحفضكم ويحميكم وحقق كل االلي في بالكم يارب العالمين قولو امين

----------


## دانة الامارات

الله يستجيب دعواتكم كلها ان شاء الله ..

----------


## malakmaroc

ربي يحقق لكل وحدة الشي الي تتمناه 
ويخلي قلبها مليئ بحب الله ويجعلها من المقربين ويتقبل اعملها الصالحه يارب

----------


## malakmaroc

وةاتمنى تدعون لي بالتوفييق وانو ربنا يجمعني بالانسان الي اتمناه بالحلال بالقريب العاجل يارب

----------


## or_nahyan

الله يوفق كل وحدة فينا لكل الخير ويحفظ لها أهلها وعيالها 
ادعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يحفظلي زوجي ولدي ويرزقني الله أتمناه 
آمييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## al_gala

ادعولي ربي ايسر اموووري ويسهل علي .... عسى ربي يفرجها عليكن ويسهل اموووركن ان شالله 
اللهم اجعلني ممن توكل عليك حق التوكل فكفيته ..واقدم لي الخير وارضني به..ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..
اللهم ءامين

----------


## al_gala

اللهم اميييين

----------


## بنتq8

فكره حلوه 


وأوصيكم تدعولي دعوه بظهر الغيب وان الله يفرج همي الكبير اللي مر عليه 7اشهر ولم يفرج 

يارب فرج همومنا وافتح لنا ابواب رحمتك 


اللهم اني اسالك رضاك والجنه

----------


## فجر دبا

الهم أرحم موتنا وموت المسلمين وأرحمنا أذا صرنا الى ما صارو اليه.
اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه العمل بكتابك وسنت نبيك.

----------


## حرم عبـــادي

اللهم اصلح ازواجنا وارزقنا الذريه الصالحه

----------


## 2die4me

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## أم عووووش

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## محبة للصدق

بنات ادعو لي بالذرية الصالحة لاني مزوجة من 14 سنة وما عندي عيال .جزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## Sharooof

الله يوفق الجميع ويعطينا ع قد نيتنا وكل اللي في خاطرنا..
اللهــــــــــم آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن.....

----------


## الكونديسة

مشكورة اختي ع الموضوع الحلو وفي ميزان حسناتج والله يوفقج دنيا واخرة
الهم ارزق كل فتاة محرومة بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة يارب
اللهم اجعل شهر رمضان هداية لنا وابعدنا عن المعاصي وارتكاب الذنوب يارب
اللهم سهل ع كل حامل ولادتها يارب ويسرها يارب
اللهم اعتق رقابنا ورقاب امهاتنا وابائنا واهلينا واحبائينا من النار يارب
اللهم اجعل الموت لنا راحة من كل شر يارب 
يالله برحمتك ارحمنا واغفرلنا وتب علينا جميعا اللهم ثبتنا ع دينك وطاعتك
يالله اللهم ازقني الزوج الي اتمناه ويسر امورنا وارزقني الذرية الصالحة
اللهم ارضا عنا وارضا والدينا علينا يارب
اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## حبيبـــة

والله فكرة ممتازة فالدعاء عن ظهر غيب مستجاب
بنات فديتكم ادعوا لي بالحمل وان يثبته الله في بطني

----------


## شموخ عليا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل عام وانتن بخير خواتي الغاليات
> 
> في هذا الشهر الفضيل حبيت ادعي لكل اخت محتاجه للدعاء وحبيت اخصص هالصفحه عشان ندعي لبعض فشو رايكم نبتدي ندعي لبعض؟


 



جزاك الله خير الغالية


ادعي لي الله يرضى عني , و يسر أمري و يستر علي في الدنيا و لآخرة






هديتى إليكن :: شريط ادوات منهج..اضغطى هنا للتحميل



هنا مشروع الاستعداد لرمضان ( فك قيدك )











اللهم سلمنا إلى رمضان، وسلّم رمضان لنا، وتسلمه منا متقبلاً

----------


## الجوريXD

يااارب ارزقني ما أتمناه وأطلبه منك يوميا يا كريم العطاء عاجلا غير آجلا يا رحمن يا رحيم يا كريم ياذا الجلال والاكرام يا قادر على كل شي 
وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين ما يتمنونه من خير لهم واستر علينا في الدنيا والآخره ..
اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه ونعوذ بك من سوء الخاتمه .. اللهم اجعلنا من العتقاء من النار في هذا الشهر الفضيل..
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين..

----------


## ام نانو

خواتي ادعو لاخوي ان الله يشافيه و يعافيه

----------


## هدير البحر

انا حبيت ادعولكن 
اللهم اني اسالك بانك الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزق كل عضوه من العضوات ماتتمناه وتفرج كرباتهن وتعطي سؤلهن وتيسر امورهن وترزقهن من حيث لايحتسبن ..اللهم آمين

----------


## أم اليمامة

ادعولي نفرح انا وريلي بشوفة الضنا

----------


## ملوكه 111

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 
الله يخليكم ادعولي وحق هلي يفك سحرنا الله ونه نرتاح ارجوكم وحق كل مسحور ومسحوره

----------


## دلع ريلها

ربي اوفق الكل وينال الي يرضي ربي ووفق اختي ويشفيها وامي ورد لهم صحتهم ادعولهم يابنات بشفاء امي واختي

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

اللهم أستر علينا فالدنيا والاخرة وازقنا الرزق الحلال وابعدنا عن الحرام

----------


## am.shama

ادعولي ان الله يشفي لي ولدي ويصخر لي ريلي.

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

ادعولي الله يوفقني واحصل وضيفة على قدي يارب يارب

----------


## ايشوووت

ادعوووووووولي أن الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح وأسير العمره عاجلاً غير آجل...

----------


## omkhalid

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## ورّاده

*اللهم استجب لكل من دعاك في صفحة " ام همسات " وجميع المسلمين يارب 

اللهم يا جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. اجمع بيني وبين " سعود " وعائلتي " عاجلا غير اجلا 
اللهم آمين*

----------


## روح حبيبي

*اللهم فرج هم المهمومين
اللهم اصلح لنا شاننا
اللهم فرج هم حبتي
اللهم استر علينا يوم العرض وتحت الارض
ااااامييينننننن يارب

تحياااتي*

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

خواتي 
فديتكم ادعولي ان الله يستجيب لدعوتي المهمه جدا
وينوِّلني اللي فبالي في شعبان قبل رمضان
عاجل غير آجل
يالله يا كريم استجب دعوات خواتي المضطرين
ونوِّلهم اللي فبالهم وفرِّج كربتهم ووسِّع ضيقتهم
وارزق كل عزباء الزوج الصالح وكل العضوات المتزوجات الذريه الصالحه
واسعدهم دنيا وآخره وابعد عنهم بنات ورفقاء السوء

----------


## العنود 666

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## صحارى الشوق

ادعولي بالوظيفة واموري تتيسير ويحنن قلب ريلي ويهديه

----------


## ام علية

اللهم يا رب تسهل على ولادتي وترزقني الذريه الصالحه

----------


## عليونة

الله يوفق كل العضوات وينولهن اللي فبالهن
بنات ادعولي ربي يتمملي على خير واعرس
كل مرة انخطب ويصير شي يكنسل الخطبة
الحين في ثلاثة يبوني وكلهم زينين ..
ادعولي بنات ادعولييييي

----------


## سكنت القلب

ادعو لي ربي يفرج علي كرببتي ويرزقني من حيث لا احتسب ويرزقني الزوج الصالح العازب في اقرب وقت ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب العالمين

----------


## cool woman

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

اللهم ياحي ياقيوم اغفر لي ولوالداي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات الي يوم الدين
اللهم اجعلنا قائمات مسبحات ساجدات لوجهك الكريم 
اللهم اجعل الجنه دارنا والرسول جارنا 
يارب استجب دعوانا وارضى عنا 
واغفر لنا وارحمنا وانصرنا ع من عادانا 
يارب لاتجعل النيا اكبر همنا وارزقنا رؤيه وجهك الكريم 
ووسع قبورنا وانر قلوبنا بالقرأن الكريم
رضاك يارب رضاك يارب
اللهم ارزقنا الخير في الدنيا والاخرة 
لي ولاخواتي في المنتدى وخواتي المسلمات واخواني المسلمين 
اللهم امين

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

الله يوفقكن جميع 
ادعولي ربي يفرج همي ويقضي ديني ويستر علي فالدنيا والاخره

----------


## tawam_roo7e

حبيبااتي عسى كل وحده دعت دعاائها مستجاب ياارب..

ادعوولي اني اكمل درااااااااااستيه ووويصلج لي ولديه ويجعله ولد بار

----------


## آهات قلب

اللهم امييييين يا ارحم الراحمييين

اللهم ارحمنا وارحم المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
اللهم اهدنا الصرات المستقيم وثبتنا يوم الدين عند السؤال اجمعين
واحشرنا مع النبيين والشهداء والصديقين
اللهم ارزقنا رضاك و رضا والدينااا
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالديّ واخوتي وجدتي وزوجي وابنائي الصحه والعافيه
وابعد عنهم كل سوء 
اللهم اشفي امي انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك

اللهم اشفي امي ومنّ عليهااا بالصحه والعافيه

اللهم وفق اخواتي العضوات وتقبل دعواهم

اللهم امييين

----------


## حرم عمر

دخييييييييييييييييييييييلكن يا بنات تدعون لاختي الله يرزقها الذريه الصالحه 
اكثر من عشر السنين ولللحين ما حملت ادعوالها يزاكن اللله خير

----------


## أحلى ملك

بنات أدعولى الله يسدد دينى ويفك كربى 

لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم

----------


## شمه حسين

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات 

والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
الأحياء منهم والأموات

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ملوكه 111

اللهم ياحي ياقيوم اغفر لي ولوالداي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات الي يوم الدين
اللهم اجعلنا قائمات مسبحات ساجدات لوجهك الكريم 
اللهم اجعل الجنه دارنا والرسول جارنا 
يارب استجب دعوانا وارضى عنا 
واغفر لنا وارحمنا وانصرنا ع من عادانا 
يارب لاتجعل النيا اكبر همنا وارزقنا رؤيه وجهك الكريم 
ووسع قبورنا وانر قلوبنا بالقرأن الكريم
رضاك يارب رضاك يارب
اللهم ارزقنا الخير في الدنيا والاخرة 
لي ولاخواتي في المنتدى وخواتي المسلمات واخواني المسلمين 
اللهم امين

االله يخليكم ادعولي الله يشفينا من سحر يدمر حياتنا وانه الله يستر خواتي وانا وكل بنات الموقع

----------


## ريماني الحلوة

ادعولي بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## الكونديسة

اللهم ارضا عنا وارضي والدينا علينا يارب العالمين 
اللهم ارزقنا بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة
اللهم استر علينا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويو العرض اللهم امين

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حبي 123

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدي وابناء المسلمين جميعا يا رب

----------


## فللة

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


ويستر علي دنيل وأخرة

----------


## حلا راك

ادعولي بنات ان احمل في هالسنه

----------


## nan0o0

بنات إدعولي إن ربي يسعدني مع زوجي
ويرزقنا من خيره ويحفظني من شر الناس اللي تبي تضرني
ونطلع بيت روحنا إن شاء الله

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## ضيفة شرف

ادعولي ربي يرزقني بالحمل السليم المعافى عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

اللهم اهدينا فيما هديت وعافنا فيمن عافيت وتولنا فيمن توليت وبارك لنا فيما أعطيت وقنا برحمتك واصرف عنا شر ما قضيت إنك تقضي بالحق ولا يقضى عليك 
إنه لا يذل من واليت ولا يعز من عاديت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

رب إني لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير
رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير 
رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## Um Mohier

ادعو لي بالحمل وان الله يرزق كل المحرومين

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

اللهم ثبتنا يوم تزل الأقدام 
اللهم ثبتنا يوم تزل الأقدام 
اللهم ثبتنا يوم تزل الأقدام

----------


## شمس الود

اللهم أحفضني وزوجي وأبنائي وبيتي من العين والحسد واللمس والجن يارب العالمين وفرج همي وأرح قلبي ويسر أمري وستر عليه دنيا وأخره وفرحني وزوجي وأبنائي بكل ما نملك وبارك لنا فيما نملك وأعنى على طاعتك وبلغنا رمضان وأعنا على قيامه وصيامه وأدم الأمان على بلادي الحبيبه دولة الأمارات وحفضها بحفضك من الطامعين والحاسدين وتقبل مني ومن جميع أعضاء المنتدى يارب العالمين .

----------


## زهره مرحه

رب احفظ ذريتي من الشيطان الرجيم وارزقهم اللهم صحبة الاخيار وخصال الاطهار والتوكل عليك يا جبار اللهم اشفهم من مرض القلوب والابدان وبلغني فيهم غاية املي ومناي ومرادي فيهم في الدنيا والاخره ومتعني اللهم ببرهم في حياتي واسعدني بدعائهم بعد مماتي اللهم باعدبينهم وبين رفقاء السوء كماباعد بين المشرق والمغرب فانهم لايعجزونك ولاتسلط عليهم من لايرحمهم ولايخاف منك ياارحم الراحمين 
اللهم أحفضني وزوجي وأبنائي وبيتي من العين والحسد واللمس والجن يارب العالمين وفرج همي وأرح قلبي ويسر أمري وستر عليه دنيا وأخره وفرحني وزوجي وأبنائي بكل ما نملك وبارك لنا فيما نملك وأعنى على طاعتك وبلغنا رمضان وأعنا على قيامه وصيامه وتقبل مني ومن جميع السلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والحمد الله وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بدون نك

*ادعووووا لي الله يرحم واااالديكم


الله يوووووووفقني ويرزقني جنته ويستر علي في الدنيا والاخره............اللهم أمين*

----------


## الامل القريب

بنات إدعولي ادخل الجنة واموت والله راضي عني
إن ربي يسعدني مع زوجي
ويرزقنا من خيره ويحفظني من شر الناس اللي تبي تضرني
ونطلع بيت روحنا إن شاء الله
ويرزقني وظيفه\
ويتمم حملي ويسهل ولادتي

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

يارب من ترحمنا برحمتك
يارب ترزق كل محررومه الذريه الصالحه عاجل غير اجل يااااااااااااااارب العالمين

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

يااااااااارب استر على جميع بناتنا وارزقهن الزوج الصالح
ياااااااارب ارحم موتى المسلمين واغفر لهم ذنوبهم 
ياااااااارب احفظ لنا ازواجنا من كل شر واحفظ لنا عوراتنا يارب العالمين
يااااااارب طول باعمااار امهاتنا واابائنا وحسن خاتمتهم
يااااااااااارب ابعد الشيطان الرجيم عن طريقنا اننا نعوذ بك منه
ياااارب احفظ اولادنا من كل سوء واجعلهم ذرية صاالحه
ااااااااااااااااااااااااميين ياارب العالمين

----------


## حبيته بجنون

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة المعافاة " اللهم آميييييين " عاجلا غير آجل ..

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولزوجي وإخواني وصديقاتي وجميع المسلمين يوم يقوم الحساب ...

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على دينك وقو من عزيمتنا ويقيننا بك يا أرحم الراحمين ...

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ...

ويزاج الله كل خير أختي على طرحج لهالموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتج والله يتقبل دعاءنا وجميع أعمالنا ...

----------


## violetlady

دعوالي احمل واجيب بنوته كامله الخلق ووالخلق

----------


## صدى الحرمان25

دعواتكم ان رب العالمين ييسر امري ويرزقني بالزووج الصالح عاجل

----------


## هاجس انثى

ادعولي بأن الله يرزقني ولد الحلال الريال الصالحــ


وربي يسهل ويوفق ويسعد كل انسانه فهالمنتدى 

عسى ربي يسهل ربى كل حامل ويفرج كربة كل مهمومة 
ويرزقك كل بنت بالزوج الصالح

----------


## موكا كوفي

يااااااارب تهدي بنتي العنيده

----------


## حس الإحساس

الله يرزقنا جميع بالزوج الصالح يا رب

----------


## mu3anah

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

يارب تشفي اختي وتعافيها ياااا رب

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## كتكوته بيضه

حبيباتي ادعولي الله يرزقني انا وخواتي بالزوج الصالح 
يااااااارب اللهم أمين

----------


## مامة احمد

*ادعولي يابنات الله يسهل 
لاولادي وبناتي رزقهم ودراستهم وزواجهم
وان يرزقنا الله واياكم حسنة الدنيا والاخره
وحسن الختام 
وان يجعل الله لي نصيب في كل دعاء مستجاب لكم عند الله
وان يجعل لكم بنات المنتدى نصيب في كل دعاء مستجاب باذن الله لي ولاولادي وزوجي

وجميع اهلي

بارك الله فيكم دعاء الغريب للغريب مستجاب باذن الله*

----------


## M2000

ادعووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 

اللهم أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين

----------


## ام الزهر

ادعوا لي الله يهديني ويهدي زوجي وبناتي ويعتقنا من النار والمسلمين اجمعين ويوفقنا بحياتنا 
ويوفق كل وحده ويزوج اللي ماتزوجت للحين ويرزق اللي ماعندها عيال عيال صالحين 
ويبعد الهم والغم عن كل المسلمين ويفرج عن كل اسير ويرزق كل محروم او فقير ويرجع كل غائب الى اهله
ويتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا رمضان ويوظف كل عاطل عن العمل واشوف الفرحه بعيون الكل

----------


## دلع نون

بنآت ادعولي الله يوفقني ويرزقنـي من وين في خيـر
وحسـن الخاتمـه 
ادعوولي بنات وادعوآ لامي الشفاء 

الله يرزقـكن خيـر

----------


## hoor_23

ادعولي 

ربي ايسر اموري ويهدي بنتي اللي ما تاكل ولا تشرب حليب ويخليها لينا والله يحفظ زوجي ويخليه لي 


واهم شي : يرزقني الولد الصالح

----------


## ماما امولة

ربنا يعطي كل وحدة حاجتها ويوفق الجميع

----------


## al-raheel

اللهم ان في خاطري حاجات كثيره

لا استطيع البوح بها لاحد إلا سواك

يالله بكلمة كن منك تقضي جميع حاجاتي فقضيلي حاجاتي ولاتجعلني من المغضوبين عليهم

-يالله ياذا الجلاله والاكرام ياحي ياقيوم ‏
ياجامع ياجامع ياجامع
اجمع بين وبين الزوج الذي اتمناه
بماتحب وترضى وجعلني معه من المكرمين
ياعاجلا غير اجل قبل نهاية هذا العام-

يارب العالمين

دعواتكم لي خواتي

----------


## بسمة222

ادعولي بالهداية والصلاح ويحفظ الله عيالي من كل شر وزوجي وان الله يبلغنا رمضان ويعينا على صيامه وقيامه وعبادته على افضل وجه. 
واتوظف بعد هالسنوات (10) من الانتظار

----------


## بشاير فرح

ادعووووالي بالهدايهـ .. والله يرزقني بحسن الخاتمهـ

ويطوول بعمر امي وابويه واخواني وخواتي .. ويديم علينا الصحه والعافيهـ .. ويرزق ابوويهـ

وادعووولي بالزووج الصالح ^^
ويزاكم الله خير..

----------


## سحابة غيث

يارب لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## ho0ope

خواتي ارجوكم ادعولي بالهداية وان الله يسهل اموري وامور والدتي ويرزقها على نياتها
ويرزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل
ولكم بالمثل ان شاء الله

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

اللهم ياذا الجلال والاكرام لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك لك الحمد عدد ماخلقت وذرات وبراتواصلي واسلم علي خير الخلق وحبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم اللهم نرجوا رحمتك ونخشىعذابك مالنا رب سواك ارضى عنا وجميعا وهدنا والهمنا رشدنا وثبتنا وغفرلنا واعفو عنا وانصرنا على من عادنا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولامبلغ علمنا ولا الي النار مصيرنا ولا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يرحمنا ولا يخافك اللهم فرج هم المهومين وفرج كرب المكروبين واقضي دين المديونين واشفي ياربنا مرضنا وارضى عنا ياربنا اولا واخرا ولك الحمد ياربنا اولا واخرا وصلى الله على سيدنا محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين

----------


## الحزينة11

انشاء الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة ويرزق جميع خواتي المسلمات في هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## @@الريم@@

اللهم وفقنا يارب العالمين والله ينولكم كل اللي في بالكم يارب 
يسلمو اختي ع الموضوع ويزاااج الله الف خير

----------


## غزلان الروح

آميييييييييييييين لكل وحده طلبت الدعاء

يارب من كان عاقر فرزقه بالولد ومن كان فقير فرزقه بالمال والرزق الحلال ومن كان مريض فشافه وعافه ومن كان محتاي فقضي له حاجته ومن كان يريد العفاف فرزقه الزوجه الصالحه ومن كان غنيا فبارك الله في رزقه ومن كان ضال عن الدين اسال الله ان يهديه 

اللهم آمييييييين

----------


## متوكلةعلىاللة

اللهم استر علينا وعلى النساء الصالحات الطاهرات العفيفات واجب دعواهم يارب وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد علية أفضل الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

اللهم اهدنا اجمعين وظلنا بظل عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك واحشرنا مع زمرة المتحابين فيك ,, اللهم امين


اللهم ازل عنا الهم والشقاء و الحَزَن وارزقنا سعادة الدارين اجمعين ,, اللهم امين

اللههم انك جعلت المال والبنين زينة الحياة الدنيا فلا تحرمنا زينتي الحياة الدنيا يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم ارزقنا الصحة في البدن و ارزقنا من المال الحال و اغرس في قلبنا الايمان ولا تجعلنا لعبادك ظالمين ,, اللهم امين

اللهم هون عليناوعلى اهلينا و على جميع المسلمين سكرات الموت وقنا عذاب النار وعذاب القبر واجعلنا من ورثة الفردوس الاعلى برحمتك يا وهاب يا كريم ..اللهم امين

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض يا ستار يا تواب ,,اللهم امين


و اتمم لنا اللذة يا ربنا بالنظر الى وجهك الكريم اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين

واخر دعوانا ان الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

اشكرج اختي على روعه الطرح

----------


## هنات الرؤؤح

ياودود ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد يا فعاال لما تريد اللهم اني االك بانك انت الواحد الاحد 
يارب بحسن الخاتمه اللهم اجرنا من الناااااار وعذاب القبر اللهم استر علينا دنيا واخره 
يا ارحم الراحميين يسر امووور خواتي ووفقهن فحيااتهن وبعد عنهن المشااكل ويا ريااالهن يااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
يارب ثبتيلي حملي وسهل ولادتي وارزقني بالي ابااه يارب 
ويسر اموري ويا ريلي وابعد عنا كل شر امييييييييييييييييييييييين 
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ملكت روحي

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الآرض ويوم العرض
اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقني وأخواتي المحرمات بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل 
اللهم اعتق راقبنا من النار

----------


## مروهاج

*الله يصلحكم ويهدي بالكم ويستر عليكم ويسهل صومنا وصومكم* 
*ادعواء بشفاء والدي والله انه نور عيني*

----------


## شووقـ

الله يرزق كل بنت الزوج الصالح .. و يرزق كل محرومه الذريه الصالحه ,. و يرزق كل مريض الشفاء من كل سقم و الله يرزق كل مكروب الفرج من كل كرب 


أدعوووووولي ان الله يسخر لي ريلي .. ويبعد عن ريلي اي انسانه و انسان ما يخاافون الله .. الله يهدي لي زوجي و يرزقنا الذريه الصااالحه ويساعدنا و يعطينا من خيره الفضيل .. الله يعصم ازواجنا عن الفتن ماظهر منها و ما بطـــــــــن 


الله يبعد الي ما يخافون الله عن ازواجنا و ربي يرجع كيدهم في نحرهم و يجعل تدبيرهم تدميرا لهم ..

----------


## حكومة خاصة

يا رب يا مجيب الدعاء ان ترزق كل مسلم اللي فباله 

ادعولي اعرس

----------


## بنت الشوآمخ

الله يحقق لكن اللي ف بآلكــــــن يآرب 

يآ ارحم الرآحميين .. ثبت حمــلي ونجي جنيني من كل تشويه ومرض ... اللهم اشفينــــــي وابعد هذآ المرض الخبييث عني ...

اللهم سخر زوجــــــي لي .. وابعد عنــــــآ الحآسديين ...

----------


## دلع -_-

الله ييسر امور كل بنات المنتدى ويحقق اللي فبالهم
اللهم ردلي زوجي الي ردا جميلا عاجلا غير اجل واهده الي الحق وابعد بنات الحرام عنا وكل من ينوي علينا بسوء رده في نحره يا ارحم الراحمين واحفظ امي وخواني وخواتي واستر علينا واحسن خاتمتنا
اللهم امين
ادعوووووووووووولي

----------


## meeeem

الله يوفقكم جميعا ويستر علينا وعليكم ويرزقكم الخير كله

----------


## هيااام

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 

ادعولي خواتي بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## ظبيه الشحي

اللهم اجمعي بالزوج الصالح الذي اتمناه وعجل نصيبي و سهل علي جميع اموري .. اللهم آمين .. 
اللهم إني استودعتك قلبي فلا تجعل فيه غيرك واستودعتك لا إله إلا الله فلقني إياها عند الموت

----------


## دلوعه2008

بنات الله يخليكن ادعن لي ان الله ييسر امووووووووووري ويتحقق اللي فبالي يارب

----------


## اليازيا

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 


مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## الشموخ1

جزاكم الله خير انا بعدابغيكم تدعون لي بزوج حسن الخلق

----------


## مريم بخيت

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير ارجوكم ادعوا لبنتي شما بالشفا العاجل فهي عمرها اربع سنين ولم تمشي بسبب ضمور بسيط في المخيخ الحمدلله على كل شي ادعولها الله يجزاكم الجنه والله تقطع قلبي عليها وهي تحبي لا اراكم الله مكروه في غالي الله يشفي شما يارب

----------


## أريج الشوق

ادعن لي ان الله ييسر امووووووووووري ويتحقق اللي فبالي يارب

----------


## شمعة قلبي

الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى 

خواتي ادعووو بالهدايه لزوجي و ان رب العالمين ينور دنيته بالهدى و يسخره لي لما يحب و يرضى

و يجعل عيالي و عيال أمة محمد من الذريه الصالحه و يبارك في اعمارهم و اعمالهم 

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 

^.^

----------


## بسكوته11

ادعولي الله يستجيب دعائي ويشفيني

----------


## عسوله الجنه

[QUOTE=سكنت القلب;15147607]ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه 

ادعولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي الله يحمنيييييييييي من كل شررررررررررر 
الله يرزق كل بنات سيدات الامارات الزوج الصالح ويسعدهم 

يارب اغفر الذنوبنا يارب ادخلنا الجنه كل بنات شباب المسلمين
اللهم امييييييييييين

----------


## احبه موت*_^

ادعووووولي الله يحقق لي اللي بباااااااالي عاجلا غير اجل 

يااااااارب


اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك

----------


## حراير@

ادعولي ان الله يفك السحر عنا ويشفيني انا وعيالي وزوجي ..

----------


## أم فارس^_^

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اخواتي سألت شيخ عن هذه الصفحة فكان جوابه كالتالي بارك الله فيكم : 


لا يجوز مثل هذا ، وهذا عمل مبتدع كما ذكر ابن مسعود أن الاجتماع للذكر بدعة فكذلك الاجتماع للدعاء

وفي الحديث دعوة المسلم لأخيه في ظهر الغيب


زادنا الله وإياكم تمسكا بالكتاب والسنة

.....


فالدعاء يكون بظهر الغيب ولا يجوز هذا الاجتماع للدعاء

----------


## حبيبة غلاها

اشكركم على هالموضوع الاكثر من رائع
الله يحقق جميع امانيكم يااااااارب,,

وادعولي ان الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه
عاجلا غير اجلا يااااااارب ما دور السنه الا وانا حاضنتنه
فحضني اللهم امييييييييين,,وجميع اخواتي اللي ما حملن
ياااارب,,

ما ابي غير دعواتكم ان الله يرزقني ويرزق اخواتي
ياااااااااااااارب يالذريه,,

----------


## وضـــحـــى

جزاج لله خير 
يالله ياربي اتوفقنا

----------


## دلال 25

ادعووووووولي ان الله يرزقني بالحمل العاجل وفرح ريلي واهلي ويرزرق الجميع انشالله

----------


## كلوفر

ادعولي انجح بالامتحان

----------


## ياقوته

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

اللهم رزق جميع اخواتي المتأخرات بالحمل السليم المعافى يارب

----------


## الشحرورة

ادعوووو لابوي بالشفاء 
وادعولي الله يوفقني في حياتي ووبالوظيفة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ياسامع الدعاء

والله يوفقكم اجمعين

----------


## shams-j

ادعولي اولد طبيعي ويرزقني ربي بالذريه الصالحه السليمه يارب

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محـمد 


*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم* 


*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم* 


*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم* 


*?اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين* 


*وبركة في العمر* 


*وصحة في الجسد* 


*وسعة في الرزق* 


*وتوبة قبل الموت* 


*وشهادة عند الموت* 


*ومغفرة بعد الموت* 


*وعفوا عند الحساب* 


*وأمانا من العذاب* 


*ونصيبا من الجنة* 


*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم* 


*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين* 


*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات* 


*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة* 


*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة* 


*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين* 


*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين* 


*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار* 


*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 


*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 


*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 


*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين* 


*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم* 


*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان* 


*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك* 


اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 


*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و على اله وسلم*[/CENTER][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]

----------


## الإحسآس

بنااااااات أدعولي بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل  :Frown:

----------


## آلْمـيث

حبوباتي 
ادعولي ان الله يبعد عني وعن اللي احبهم شر الحاسدين ويوفقني بكل اللي اتمناه ويبعد عني الهم ويبلغني رمضان كاملا 
ويخليلي عائيلتي الصغيرونه

----------


## lazi

ادعولي بالذرية الصالحة 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## همس البنفسج

*ادعولي بحسن الخاتمه ودخول الجنه بغير حساب وهداية عيالي وان الله يرزقني من حيث لا احتسب جميعا ان شاء الله*

----------


## براءة1

بنات الله يخليكم ادعولي بهاي الدعوة ف ظهر الغيب

ان الله يعطيني اللي ببالي

----------


## ام لمى وملك

ادعولي الله ييسر اموري ويرزق زوجي 
ويحفضلي اولادي 
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين 

يلا قولو امين

----------


## الاسطورة

اللهم ادخلني الجنة بعفوك ورضاك عني واحفظ عيالي وعيال المسلمين اجمعين وادهدهم امين

----------


## أحزان87

اللهم يسر على جميع المسلمين والمسلمات ،،

ادعولي ان تتيسر أمور الوالد ويحصل على الشي اللي يباه ،،،

----------


## دلوعة الفجيره

ادعولي:بأن يحفظ ريلي ورجعه لي بالسلامه ويبعد عني وعنه الحساد والله يدوم المحبه بينا ويحقق امانينا 
ويسر امورناا ... ويطوف عرسنا على خير بدون اي مشاكل ...
و اللهم ثبت قلبي على دينك ...واغفر ذنوبنا....... اللهم امين 

ادعولي بحسن الخاتمه ودخول الجنه بغير حساب

----------


## غلاااا داري

اللهم ارزقني خيرا مما أظن اللهم اسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد والغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة من كل أثم والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار 
اللهم ارزق المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات يااارب العالمين

----------


## فراشة رشيقة

ادعولنا اخواتي الله ييستجيب كل دعواتنا الطيبة ويحفظ اهلنا وبلادنا من كل شر ... ويغفر لجميع الامة المسلمة ويدخلنا الجنة بدون حساب.

----------


## perfect

يا بنات المنتدى دام أنكم فتحتوا هالموضوع 
عطوني الفرصة أني أشتكي لكم بمرض يوالشكوى لغير الله مذلة

أنا مريضة بحساسية ولا حد عارف سببها سافرت أكثر من مكان وفي الدولة صرفت الألاف عشان اتعالج ولكن ما في فايدة
والمشكلة مخلي شكلي أكبر من سني وهذ اللي مضايقني وايد
أرجوكم رددوا معاي الدعاء

اللهم اشفي كاتبة هالرد من مرضها وأشفي جميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## كلي أمل }~

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بناات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح والستر والرزق الوااسع الخير

اللهم آآمين


^_^

----------


## دلوعة الكعبي

اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ماضي في حكمك عدل في قضاءك ناصيتي بيدك أسألك بكل أسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أو علمته أحد من خلقك أن تجعل القران ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي ونور بصري

----------


## حلوه حييل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير و مبروك عليكم الشهر 

تقبل الله صيامنا وركوعنا وسجودنا وقيامنا لليل

الله يرحم المسلمين و المسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات و يستر على جميع بنات المسلمين

ربي لا تذرني فردا و انت خير الوارثين 

الله يرزق جميع البنات الغير المتزوجات سواء كانوا العضوات او الزائرات او اصداقي او من اهلي و لي زوجا صالحا لكل واحده منهن 
الله ييسر الامور للشباب في الزواج و يبعدهم عن الحرام 


اللهم اني اسألك من خير ما سألك منه نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و اعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ ب منك نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

و دمتم سالمين 
لا تنسوني بالدعاء في تسديد ديوني و الزواج لي 

شكرا

----------


## حلوه حييل

الله يشفي كل مريض
يطعم كل جائع 
يكسو المحتاجين
يارب العالمين

----------


## Baby-Batcha

ادعولنا بالهداية والستر ف الدنيا في الآخرة .....


وبحسن الخاتمة ...



بإني اكوون عروووس هالسنة  :Smile:  .

----------


## Baby-Batcha

الله يحقق كل امنيااااااااااااااااتكم يااااااااااارب ياكريم يا رزاااااااااااق

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويرزقني بالذريه الصالحه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...


وعسى ربي يرزق كل محرومه بالذريه الصالحه ويرزق العزابيات بالزوج الصالح يااارب

----------


## معلمتي

الدعاء لي الله احقق أمنياتي الاخرويه والدنيويه

----------


## دمعتي للغالي

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل انا وخواتي ويصلح كل امورنا ويطول في عمر اهلي ويبعد عنهم كل حاسد وحقود ودعوه لأخوي الكبير الله يرزقه الذريه الصالحه ويفرح قلبه بشوف عياله 
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله

----------


## دنياالاسلام

دعولي خواااتي احصل على بيت يستر علي وعلي عيالي

وبيت فالجنة يااااارب

----------


## shozen

بنات ادعولي انا وربيعاتي ان الله يستر علينا ويعجل في نصيبنا ويرزقنت الزوج الصالح اللي نتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
يارب يارب يارب
ويرزقنا واهلنا وكل المسلمين حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## منى البلوشي

ادعولي بالهدايه والستر دنيا واخره....

----------


## روح الفجيرة

الله يوفقكم و يحقق لكم اللي تتمنونه يا رب ..

دخيلكم ادعولي بالخير .. ( الدعاء في ظهر الغيب مستجآأإآب ) 
أدعو الله يرزق كل عزآبيه بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا 

اللهم أحسن خآتمتي , اللهم لا تقبض روحي الا و انت رآضٍ عنها ..
اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الصآلح عاجلا غير آجلاً ..
اللهم ثبتني على دينك .. اللهم يسر أموري و أمور أهلي و أحبتي 
اللهم اجمع شملنآ .. اللهم حنن قلب أمي علينا << دخيلكم ادعو هالدعاء انه قلبها يحن علينا 
لأنها حآرمتنا من شي نحن نرتآح له =(

آمين يا رب العالمين ..

أحبكـــــم !

----------


## ام العنود

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني بالوظيفه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان

----------


## to0otah

ادعلي الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه انا و كل محروومه يااارب انا نفرح في هالشهر الفضيل بالحمل السليم ياارب

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

اللهم كما حسنت خلقي فحسن خلقي


اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عمن سواك

----------


## ظبيآنيه كشيخه

بليز لا تنسوني
قسم بالله محتأية دعواتكم ابا فرح قلوب هلي لانه خلاص بدو ييآسون مني
ابا انجح فالايلس واييب 5 ونص لو 5 عـآدي دخيلكم ادعولي ف كل اوقاتكم ،

والحينه رمضضضضان كل وحده تقرا ردي تدعيلي 
وربي محتايه دعواتكم من القلب ،

----------


## Um Shai5h

اول شي ادعوا لوالديكم الله يغفر خطاياهم وبعدين ادعي لكل بنت بالزوج الصالح 
وادعي من خاطري اللهم حرر فلسطين وزلزل الارض تحت اقدام اليهود

----------


## s^.^

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## عيون الحب

بنات ادعوولي ان الله يجعلي من كل ضيق مخرج ومن كل هم فرجا
وان الله يرزقني رزق حلال طيب

----------


## العيون المشتاقة

بنات ادعوولي ان الله يجعلي من كل ضيق مخرج ومن كل هم فرجا
وان الله يرزقني رزق حلال طيب
و يرزقني بالوظيفة عااجلا غير اجل
ويشفي زوجي من الي فيه ياااااااااااااااااااااارب 
ويرزقني بعمرة

----------


## ناسيه

من لزم الإستغفار جعل الله من كل هم فرج .... 

وثآآآآآآآآنكي ع الموضووع

----------


## جمانه خانو

اولا ادعو للجميع البنات المنتدى المعرسات اللي متاخرات في الحمل بان يرزق الله الجميع الذرية الصالحة 
والاخوات الغير معرسات بي ازواج صالحين باذن الله تعالي 
وادعو الامهات اللي عندهم العيال يتربون في عزكم ان شاء الله 
واخير ادعولي بالحمل خلال هذا الشهر الكريم وان اكون ماما في السنة الياية 
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## جرح الصداقه

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين ..

----------


## ليتني قربك

اللهم حقق أمااني كل بنااات المنتدى ^.^ آمين آمين 


دعوااااااااااااااااتكم لي بالهداااااااااية والثبااات وأن ربي يحقق أمااني ويجمعني به فالقريب العاااجل

----------


## DanoOoh

*ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لي فديتكم ان الله يفرج علي كربتي ويرزقني الذريه صالحه 

يارب يفرج علي ويرزقني الخير وين ماكان 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## nono _RAK

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة واجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر الفضييل

واللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلماات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأمواات آميييين يا رب

----------


## طيبتي غلطة,,

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 

وادعولي انه الله يحقق الي في بالي ويوفقني دراستي 
والله يخليلي ماما وبابا ياااارب

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 

وادعولي انه الله يحقق اللي ف بالي في هالشهر الفضيل عاجل غير آجل
والله لا يحرمني منكم ويستجيب لدعواتكم

----------


## شيخه وبس

لا الـــــــه الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا واعتق رقابنا من النار وارزقنا الخير في كل زمان ومكان ،ولاتجعل لنا هما الا افرجته ولاحاجة من حوائج الدنيا الاقضيتها وادم نعمتك علينا واجعل اخرانا الجنة يارب العالمين 
اللهم انا نعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن فتنة الدجال ونسالك حسن الخاتمة والنجاة من النار

----------


## بدوية والنعم

ادعوا باسم بدوية الله يرزقها الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## nenarechi

يا اخواتي ادعولي ان الله يسر امري و يرزقني وظيفة احسن من اللي انا فيها و ان يسر امر زوجي ايضا و اسال الله ان يستجيب دعاء جميع العضوات انه ولي ذلك و القادر عليه :Sob7an:

----------


## عسووولـــة

ادعولي ان الله يثبت حملي وسمع نبضه كملت الاسبوع الثاامن بس ماشي جنين محتاااجه دعواتكم

----------


## حلاااااااايم

بنات ادعوووولي ادخل الجنه ووالدي وانتو بعد وادعولي ان الله يتقبل صلاتنا وصومنا 
والله يحقق لك بنت امنيها ان شاء الله ..

----------


## Memo_85

ادعوالي الله يرزقني الوظيفة ويسر أموري عاجل غير أجل ....

الله يوفقنا في هالشهر ويعينا على صيامه وقيامه

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

الدعو لبنت عمتيه بذريه الصالحة والدعو لولدي بشفاء من جميع الامراض

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

اللهم يسر امور بنات المسلمين واسترنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض اللهم ارزقنا الازواج الصالحين والذريه الصالحه وراحه البال واحفظ اهل الامارات وجميع المسلمين يارب

----------


## s n f o r a

تقبل الله صيامكم وطاعتكم ... 


الله يرزق كل محتــــــــــــــــــــاج .. 


ويرزقنــي بالوضيفه عاجل غير آجل 


آميــــــــــــــن

----------


## حنايا حناين

اللهم يسر لي كربي وسهل علي ولادتي وأرزقني الذرية الصالحة وأغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات وأرزقني الجنة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا أرحم الراحمين وارزقني النظر لوجهك الكريم وأنت راض عني ولا تتوفني إلا وأنت راض عني يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ويسر حسابي آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

الله يوفق كل وحدة فينا لكل الخير ويحفظ لها أهلها وعيالها 
ادعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يحفظلي زوجي وعيالي ويرزقني الله أتمناه 
آمييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ضيفة شرف

ادعوووووووووووولي احمل واصير ام

----------


## أم شذا

اللهم استجب لنا يا نعم المولى ونعم النصير 
واجمعنا في جنات الفردوس الاعلى 
واشفني من المرض اللي فيني ، واجعلني احب امراة الى قلب زوجي ، واهدي زوجي وارزقنا عمرة في رمضان
واهم شي ( نسالك ان ترضى عنا يا رب)

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنات ادعوووا لي انجح فامتحااان الايلتس .., 

باجر امتحاااني 


يارب وفقني ..,

----------


## دنيا غريبة

الله يستجيب لدعواتكن خواتي ادعولي اييب اخو لولدي

----------


## قصايد

اللهم يسر لي كربي وسهل علي ولادتي وأرزقني الذرية الصالحة وأغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات وأرزقني الجنة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا أرحم الراحمين وارزقني النظر لوجهك الكريم وأنت راض عني ولا تتوفني إلا وأنت راض عني يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ويسر حسابي

----------


## أم رواضي؟

يارب ترحم أبويه برحمتك وتغفر له بمغفرتك وتغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد.. وتنقه من الخطايا والذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس.. يارب تجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعل قبره حفره من حفر النار... يارب لقد كان يشهد بانك انت الله الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد... ويشهد ان محمدا بن عبدالله نبيك ورسولك ... فآته اجره واجزه خير الجزاء... يارب احسبه كان صابرا على المرض والبلاء.. فآته أجر الصابرين.. وكان صائما.. فارزقه دخول الجنه من باب الريان.. وكان مصليا وقائما ومتصدقا.. فاكرم نزله ومنزله إنك أكرم المكرمين... يارب تجمعنا واياه في غرفه من غرفات الجنه آمنين مطمئنين.. وترزقنا لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم.. وترزقنا شربه هنيه من يد رسولك الكريم شربه لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا يارب العالمين... وتجعلنا ممن تظلهم بظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك يا رحيم (آمييييييين)...

يارب تهديني وتهدي امايه واخوي وخواتي والمسلمين والمسلمات لكل ماترضاه من صالح القول والعمل... يارب تستر علينا جميعا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض... يارب ترزقنا حسن الخاتمه... اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك ورضا الوالدين يارب العالمين... (آمييييين)

يارب تجعلنا جميعا ممن صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا وغُفر له ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتأخر...(آمييييين)

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار.. (آمييين)

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين.. (آمييين)

اللهم ثبتني يوم الحساب وثبت زوجي وبنتي وامي وخواتي وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات يوم الحساب (آمييين)

اللهم اجعلني مقيمه للصلاة ومن ذريتي وزوجي وربنا وتقبل دعاء (آمييين)

اللهم احفظلي زوجي واهلي وبنتي وقدرني على تربيتها تربية صالحة وارزقني وارزق جميع خواتي وخواتي بالمنتدى بالذرية الصالحة (آمييين)

اللهم يا مثبت القلوب ثبت قلبي على طاعتك (آمييين)

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا 
واجعل اخر كلامنا لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله (آمييين)

اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا ويسر امورنا (آمييين)

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## حنان الهاجري

يا رب يا رب يا واحد يا احد يا جواد ارزقني الصبي الذي اتمناه وانتظره في حملي هذا يا رب 
اللهم ارزقني صبيا حنانا من لدنك وزكاة واجعله رب تقيا اللهم امين 
ادعولي خواتي ان اللي ببطني يطلع ولد

----------


## ضيفة شرف

اللهم ارزقني الحمل السليم المعاااااااافى يارب

----------


## شيختهم_كلهم

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

الله يهديني انا واخوني ويهدي كافة المسلمين للحق والهدى

اللهم اسالك حسن الخاتمة يارب العالمين وثبتني على دينك 

اللهم استرني واستر بنات المسلمين فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض

اللهم اصلح لي امور ديني ودنياي

يارب يسر لي امور زواجي وداستي ودوامي واشفني وعافيني يارب العالمين وارقني راحة البال


اللهم امين

----------


## soso2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

ادعولي ربي يرزقني من خيره و يخفف عني ديوني و يرزقني بيت يلمني انا و ريلي و عيالي يا رب و يفرج همي يا رب امين

----------


## أم حمـدان

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

الله يهديني انا واخوني ويهدي كافة المسلمين للحق والهدى

اللهم اسالك حسن الخاتمة يارب العالمين وثبتني على دينك 

اللهم استرني واستر بنات المسلمين فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض

اللهم اصلح لي امور ديني ودنياي

يارب يسر لي اموري وعجل في نصيبي انا واختي وبنات عمي وجميع بنات المسلمين
وترزقني الوظيفه اللي تبرد خاطري يارب يارب يارب


بنات ادعولي والله ضايجه من وظيفتي الحاليه وظايجه بزياده لاني شغلي كله من غير نفس مع اني اسويه على اكمل وجه
بس خلاص ما عاد اقدر استحمل

يا رب تسهل علي وعلى جميع اللي في حالتي

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

وانا يارب تتحقق امنياتي في في رمضان

----------


## غلا26

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ,,اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام عالم الغيب والشهادة ,,أشهد انك انته الله الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ,,اسألك اللهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل أن تتقبل منا صيامنا وصلاتنا وقيامنا وزكاتنا وجميع صالح أعمالنا يارب العالمين وان ترزقنا حلالا طيبا وان ترزقنا كل ما نتمناه وانته اعلم مافي الصدور يارب العالمين 
اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين
وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## معلمتي

ادعوا لي الله أحقق الا في بالي ابسرعه

----------


## دبلوماسيه.

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ,,اللهم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام عالم الغيب والشهادة ,,أشهد انك انته الله الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ,,اسألك اللهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل أن تتقبل منا صيامنا وصلاتنا وقيامنا وزكاتنا وجميع صالح أعمالنا يارب العالمين وان ترزقنا حلالا طيبا وان ترزقنا كل ما نتمناه وانته اعلم مافي الصدور يارب العالمين 
> اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين
> وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## عيناوية العين

السلام عليكم 
وانا بنات ادعولي الله يحقق اللي فبالي في هالشهر>> دعواتكم لي في ظهر الغيب
والله يرزقكن كل خير

----------


## ظبيه الشحي

اللهم ييسر اموري ويتحقق كل اللي اتمناه 

اللهم امين

----------


## انا وروحي

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات يارب يا سامع الدعاء تفرج عن كل مهموم وترزق كل محتاج وتهدي كل ضال يارب

----------


## مون لايت

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات يارب يا سامع الدعاء تفرج عن كل مهموم وترزق كل محتاج وتهدي كل ضال يارب

امين رب العالمين ...........

----------


## ENGY

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات يارب يا سامع الدعاء تفرج عن كل مهموم وترزق كل محتاج وتهدي كل ضال يارب

امين رب العالمين ...........ادعولي الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

ادعوووولي فديتكم ..ربي يسهل علي الولادة ..انا في التاسع

والله يهدي ولدي يااااااا رب .. ويشفي بنتي سارة

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## نبر ون

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

اللهم ارزقني وارزق كل بنات المسلمين العازبات بالزوج الصالح الذي يحب الله ويطيع رسوله

اللهم أحسن خاتمتي واهدني الصراط المستقيم واجعلني من اصحاب اليمين

----------


## لوله الحلوة

اللهم استر عليه وعلى بنات المسلمين في الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض (امييييييييييييين)
اللهم احسن خاتمتي اللهم احسن خاتمتي اللهم احسن خاتمتي (امييييييييييييييين)
اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه الطيبه تسرني وتسترني في شبابي وكبري (اميييييييييييييييييين)
اللهم عجل لي في حصولي ع وظيفه يارب (امييييييييييييييييين)
اللهم اشفني وعافني واعطني السعاده الدائمه وراحه البال وابعد عني كل ظالم وحاسد وحاقد وساحر (امييييييين)


بناااااااااااااااااات ادعولي يزاكم الله خير

----------


## بدوية والنعم

اللهم ارزني انا وجميع بنات المنتدى ازوااج صالحين وذريات صالحة

----------


## uae-2010

ادعولي اني اتوظف وبحسن الخاتمه والله يرحم بويه

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
ادعولي 
اللهم ازقني حسن الخاتمة والهدايه والتوفيق لعيال لما تحبه وترضاه يا ارحم الراحمين واحفظ والدي وزجي يارب 

واحفظ شباب الامة الاسلامية من كل مكروه
الصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى ال صحبه اجمعين

----------


## مس.ع

الله يستجيب ماا ياارب بنات ادعولي لي انا واختي انه الله يشفينا يااااارب ويرزقنا بالازواج الصالحين ويرزق كل وحده بالذريه الصالحه يااااااااارب

----------


## نور دنيتي

السلام عليكم خواتي 
أدعولي الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه ان شاءالله

----------


## فجيره

يا رب تستر على علينا في النيا والاخره يا رب وتغفر لنا وترحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين 

استغفر الله واتوب اليه 

يا رب اشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين وعافهم واعفو عنهم يا ارحم الراحمين يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## loolh

ادعوولي ان الله يجمعني بالزوج الصالح الذي يكون لي عون فالدنيا عاجلا غير اجل في هذا الشهر الكريم
يا ارحم الراحمين
وادعولي بحسن الخاتمه ان شاءالله

----------


## خريجة عاطلة

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات يارب يا سامع الدعاء تفرج عن كل مهموم وترزق كل محتاج وتهدي كل ضال يارب

----------


## dmo3_meera

بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح 
ويرزقني واياكم حسن الخاتمة اجمعين ان شاءالله ...

----------


## Mall.08

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني 
اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض
اللهم استرني بالزوج الصالح الذي ترضاه لي عاجلاً غير آجل
اللهم اسعدني في الداريين
اللهم ارزقني الصحة والعافية والطمأنينة

اللهم قل لأمانيي وأحلامي كوني
فأنت وحدك العالم والقادر عليها .. قل لها كن فيكون

لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يجزيج خير في ميزان حسناتج والله يوفقج ويسعد ان شاء الله دنيا وأخره 
ودعولى ان شاء الله اكون حامل هشهر ان شاء الله والله يهدي خواتنا ان شاء الله والله يشفي اختي ان شاء الله وترجع لنا تمشي ان شاء الله 
والله يرحم موتانا ان شاء الله 
والله يعطيج العافيه اختي ماقصرتي

----------


## والله انثىQQ

يزاكم الله خير ادعولي ان الله يشفي زوجي وايسر امورهووالله يرزقني بالولد الصالح

----------


## ام علي ال علي

الله يرزق كل وحدة تبي تتزوج بالزوج الصالح يا رب العالمين

والله يسر ويسهل على زوجي كل اموره يا رب العالمين 

ويرزقنا الذرية الصالحة ...... اللهـــــــــــــــم امين

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

الله يوفقكم ان شاءلله ويسر اموركم يااااااارب 

ويرزفني ويرزقكم بالخير والسعاده 

اللهم امين 

ادعو لي بالزوج الصالح الا يستر علي ويقدرني 


امين يارب

----------


## o.k

الله يسر امورنا اجمعين عاجل غير اجل ويحقق اماني
كل وحده..يااارب مايخلص رمضان الا ونحن مستانسات
يارب انت الكريم الغني ونحن الفقراء اليك
اللهم امين..
يزاج الله من فضله وخيره ع الموضوع المفيد ياربي

----------


## العيون المشتاقة

الله يسر امورنا اجمعين عاجل غير اجل ويحقق اماني
كل وحده..يااارب مايخلص رمضان الا ونحن مستانسات
يارب انت الكريم الغني ونحن الفقراء اليك
اللهم امين..
يزاج الله من فضله وخيره ع الموضوع المفيد ياربي

----------


## ليتني قربك

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضا ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا 

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شي قدير 

اللهم ربي لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظاالمين 
اللهم إني أسألك بكل إسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أةو أنزبته في كتاابك او علمته احد من خلقك او إستأثرته في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء احزاننا وذهاب همومنا

اللهم يارحمن يارحيم يا اكرم الاكرمين إغفرلي في هذا الشهر الكريم أنا ووالدية واحبتي وجميع المسلمين 

اللهم حقق امااني واماني اخواتي في المنتدى 
اللهم 
اللهم حقق اماني واماني اخواتي فالمنتدى 
اللهم حقق اماني واماني اخواتي فالمنتدى 

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك اللتي وسعت كل شي إنك قريب سميع مجييب الدعاااء 



والحمدلله رب العاالميييييييييييين
وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
آمين 
آمين آمين

----------


## Baby-Batcha

الله يرزقنا الزوج الصاااااااالح عاجلا غير آجل  :Smile:

----------


## sounya

خواتي ربي يرزقكم من خيره

انا وايد متضايقة 
في وحدة الله يسامحها كل يوم تغثني وتحاول تخرب بيني وبين اهل زوجي وهاي ياثر بعلاقتي بزوجي
ياربي متضايقة وانا مسامحتنها بس احس نفسي مظلومة والكل صار يصدقها

دعواتكم ربي ينصرني ويقويني ويظهر الصح من الخطاء والحق من الباطل 

ادعولي ياخوات ولكم بالمثل ربي يعطيكم من خيره

بجد متضايقة يااارب فرج عني
 :Frown:

----------


## mi_mi

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى و لك الحمد إذا رضيت و لك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم صلي و سلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا ارحم الراحمين اشفني و اشفي مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي و للمسلمين و المسلمات الاحياءمنهم و الاموات..
اللهم و فقني و وفق خواتي عضوات المنتدى لمى تحب و ترضى و ارزق كل واحدة منا ماتتمنى يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام
اللهم يا سامع الصوت و يا سابق الفوت و يا كاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار.. اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار.. اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النارو الحمد لله رب العالمين.. و صل اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله و صحبه اجمعين.

----------


## dmo3_meera

اللهم ارزقنا وإياكم الزوج الصالح
واعتق رقابنا من النار

----------


## الجمعية

دعواتتكم لي إن الله يهديني و يسخر زوجي لي و يحفظ عيالي و يسعدني دنيا و آخره

----------


## ماماة الامارات

اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار

----------


## dmo3_meera

اللهم أهدي أخواتي المسلمات وسخر أزواجهم واجعلهم قرة اعينهن 
واحفظ ابناء هم يارب العالمين 
اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار

----------


## Dala3uae

الله يوفقكم جميع ويحقق امانيكم ومبتغاكم يااااارب


ادعولي بالذرية الصالحة
وان الله يسر لي اموري
ويهدي ريلي ويسخره لي



ويعطيكم الف عافية على هالموضوع

----------


## dmo3_meera

اللهم يرزقني واياكم الزوج الصالح والعمل الصالح يا ربي العالمين

وارزق اختي Dala3uae الذرية الصالحة بإذنك وتعالى
وسخر زوجها واجعله قرة عينها يا رحمان يا غفار

----------


## حلا راك

انا ادعولي ان يتحقق اللي بالي

----------


## حلاااااااايم

اللهم وفق جميع عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبارك لهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل واعتق رقابهم من النار 

اللهم امين .. 

ادعووووولي بناتات

----------


## سلواه

> بنات ادعولي ان الله يستر علي ويعجل في نصيبي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي اتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ....
> يارب يارب يارب
> ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وياكم اجمعين ان شاءالله ...


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 

و ويرزقني يرزق بنات ملقوفااات جميعااااا يااارب

عاجلا غير آجل 


لا تنسوني بالدعاء  :Smile:

----------


## الرناد2011

اللهم يارب العالمين تشفي بنتى شفاء عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين

----------


## //شيوخيهـ//

ادعولى الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه عشان افرح زوجي وهلي

----------


## غلايM.S

يااااارب احسن خاتمتـــــــــــي وخاتمة جيمع بنات المنتدى وبشرنا بجنة الفــــــــــــردوس ان شاء الله...

----------


## مريم 222

*بارك الله فيــج إختي ( أم همســااات ) على طرحــج هذا الموضوع الرااائــع ... 

أســأل الله العلي العظيــم أن يــرزقـج إختي من خيــري الدنيــا والآخـــرة .. ويرزقــج الفردوس الأعلى من الجنـة ،، وكل غاليــج ياااارب ... وجميع القائميين على هذا الصرح المحترم وكل بنااات المنتدى .. 

وإجعلني اللهم من طال عمره وحســن عمله و إحشرني مع زمرة النبيين والصديقيين والشهداااء و إجمعني بوالدي وكل غالي عندي في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة .... اللهـم آآميــن .*

----------

